# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  CFL Events Coordinator Answers Your NEW Questions about the Rally for the Republic

## Don

Hey Everybody!  As I am sure you know by now, rallyfortherepublic.com is live and open for business, Dr. Paul has sent out a very inspiring e-mail, and the ink is drying on the contracts for the artists and venues for August 31st to September 2nd.  

I figured you all might have some questions.  Your input is so valuable.  It helps us focus on areas that we need to improve and issues that we need to resolve or communicate more effectively on, so fire away!

----------


## constituent

> I figured you all might have some questions.  Your input is so valuable.  It helps us focus on areas that we need to improve and issues that we need to resolve or communicate more effectively on, so fire away!


Much better approach.  Keep plugging away Don, the event is shaping up nicely (glad to hear about the move to the target center).

My only real question would be this, will there be any sort of educational programs that visitors can attend?  Educational materials that folks can bring back home with them to help spread the word?

----------


## MRoCkEd

can you explain what the leadership summit is?

----------


## Don

> Much better approach.  Keep plugging away Don, the event is shaping up nicely (glad to hear about the move to the target center).
> 
> My only real question would be this, will there be any sort of educational programs that visitors can attend?  Educational materials that folks can bring back home with them to help spread the word?


Yes! The Sunday event is a full day of grassroots training with some of the best political technicians in the business.  It will include training materials and, I believe, punch and pie. But don't quote me on that. 

For more details, check out http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/...ining%20School

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

Welcome Don. 

I have not checked the website but what is the approximate schedule of the event? It sounds like it might be an all day thing. 

Just a few hints on musical guests... Genre?

----------


## constituent

> Yes! The Sunday event is a full day of grassroots training with some of the best political technicians in the business.  It will include training materials and, I believe, punch and pie. But don't quote me on that. 
> 
> For more details, check out http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/...ining%20School


ewwww goodie, punch and pie!!!!

alright, another question... are rumors that there will be an attempt to organize local leaders by state/district/precinct true?  i think sadly too much focus up to this point has been spent on making waves nationally while avoiding a coup on the real centers of power.

if the rumors are true this would be very exciting news indeed!

----------


## ItsTime

please put a limit on the number of tickets people can buy. Or you will have people selling them on ebay for a grand a pop. or have people buying them so you have an empty building.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> please put a limit on the number of tickets people can buy. Or you will have people selling them on ebay for a grand a pop. or have people buying them so you have an empty building.


goooooooooooooood point

----------


## Don

> can you explain what the leadership summit is?


This will be a leadership training and message focus seminar designed to lay down the groundwork for the future of the CfL as a political force.  Working with identified leaders, Meet-up's and former state staff, CfL Grassroots Coordinator Debbie Hopper and her team are inviting one uber-activist who has shown leadership, judgment and commitment from each congressional district in the country plus 2 state at-large representatives for each state.  More details will be available shortly at rallyfortherepublic.com

----------


## constituent

> This will be a leadership training and message focus seminar designed to lay down the groundwork for the future of the CfL as a political force.  Working with identified leaders, Meet-up's and former state staff, CfL Grassroots Coordinator Debbie Hopper and her team are inviting one uber-activist who has shown leadership, judgment and commitment from each congressional district in the country plus 2 state at-large representatives for each state.  More details will be available shortly at rallyfortherepublic.com

----------


## Don

> Welcome Don. 
> 
> I have not checked the website but what is the approximate schedule of the event? It sounds like it might be an all day thing. 
> 
> Just a few hints on musical guests... Genre?


http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/schedule/

So far...Rock, Country, Christian Contemporary, and Jazz/Standards.  We are a diverse group.

----------


## Don

> ewwww goodie, punch and pie!!!!
> 
> alright, another question... are rumors that there will be an attempt to organize local leaders by state/district/precinct true?  i think sadly too much focus up to this point has been spent on making waves nationally while avoiding a coup on the real centers of power.
> 
> if the rumors are true this would be very exciting news indeed!


The leadership Summit is all about this.  

For more info: http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/...rship%20Summit

----------


## Don

> please put a limit on the number of tickets people can buy. Or you will have people selling them on ebay for a grand a pop. or have people buying them so you have an empty building.


Yes, we considered this and have limited ticket sales per transaction.  Can't have the RNC buying all the tickets and having a bonfire.

----------


## ItsTime

> Yes, we considered this and have limited ticket sales per transaction.  Can't have the RNC buying all the tickets and having a bonfire.


thank you! what are the limits?

----------


## SnappleLlama

Hey!  Just wanted to let you know that when I access the rally website, part of the left-hand fram seems to be cut off (ex: top of the "ticket" image, the top half of the "Resources" heading, the top of the "Sunday, August 31, 2008 heading, etc...).  I'm using IE 6.0 bec. I'm at work...

----------


## Don

> thank you! what are the limits?


8, and we have contingencies in place to deal with any nefariousness.

----------


## Don

> Hey!  Just wanted to let you know that when I access the rally website, part of the left-hand fram seems to be cut off (ex: top of the "ticket" image, the top half of the "Resources" heading, the top of the "Sunday, August 31, 2008 heading, etc...).  I'm using IE 6.0 bec. I'm at work...


I'm sending this on to the tech team. I'll let you know when I know something about this. May just be your browser settings.

----------


## SnappleLlama

> I'm sending this on to the tech team. I'll let you know when I know something about this. May just be your browser settings.


I hope so...thanks!!

----------


## Ninja Homer

Hi Don, first I want to thank you for coming here and answering questions.  A lot of us have been waiting for that to happen for over a year (edit: not waiting for you in particular, just waiting for some type of communication from the campaign  ).  I know there were some crappy campaign laws that didn't allow that before, but now that's out of the way, and it would be nice to see even more communication between grassroots and CFL.

1.  I know you probably can't answer this yet, but who are the 2 music headliners for the Rally for the Republic?  If that can't be answered at this time, will this info be released before the tickets go on sale on Friday?

2.  In the old thread, there was talk of the possibility of Ron Paul making an appearance at the MN State Fair.  Any news on that yet?  IMHO, that would be an awesome move, and a good way to start the Rally, with ~200,000 people in attendance a day, all the local media having booths there, and live TV and radio interviews could be set up.

3.  If we get more people attending than the Target Center can handle, is the Metrodome available?   Obama almost filled the Target Center when he gave a speech there a while back... surely we can top that!

4.  On the Lodging page (http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/lodging/?type=rv) there's only 1 camping site listed, but a bunch of RV sites are listed.  I'm pretty sure most of those RV sites offer camping as well, so they should maybe be listed in the camping section as well.

5.  At least 1 camping "event" is being planned.  See http://ronstock08.com or http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=147429 for info.  It may help to have some cooperation between grassroots and CFL for things like this and "Ronvoy" efforts to get people there from around the country, even if it's as little as adding a link to the Rally for the Republic site or a blog entry at CFL.

----------


## Dave

Hello, Don. Will there be a way for participants to find other people from their state? It would make sense for us to start (continue, really) networking together by state. We will need to be able to find each other.

Will seating be done by state, like a party convention? Or do you have other ideas how we can find each other?

----------


## votefreedomfirst

I noticed the rallyfortherepublic site had a "lodging" section, but nothing for transportation to Minneapolis. For me at least (coming from CT), the rising energy costs have made traditional options (airlines/greyhound/amtrak) prohibitively expensive. Will the CfL be involved at all in organizing or assisting with alternative transportation options, or will that be left up to the grassroots?

----------


## Don

> Hi Don, first I want to thank you for coming here and answering questions.  A lot of us have been waiting for that to happen for over a year (edit: not waiting for you in particular, just waiting for some type of communication from the campaign  ).  I know there were some crappy campaign laws that didn't allow that before, but now that's out of the way, and it would be nice to see even more communication between grassroots and CFL.
> 
> 1.  I know you probably can't answer this yet, but who are the 2 music headliners for the Rally for the Republic?  If that can't be answered at this time, will this info be released before the tickets go on sale on Friday?
> 
> 2.  In the old thread, there was talk of the possibility of Ron Paul making an appearance at the MN State Fair.  Any news on that yet?  IMHO, that would be an awesome move, and a good way to start the Rally, with ~200,000 people in attendance a day, all the local media having booths there, and live TV and radio interviews could be set up.
> 
> 3.  If we get more people attending than the Target Center can handle, is the Metrodome available?   Obama almost filled the Target Center when he gave a speech there a while back... surely we can top that!
> 
> 4.  On the Lodging page (http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/lodging/?type=rv) there's only 1 camping site listed, but a bunch of RV sites are listed.  I'm pretty sure most of those RV sites offer camping as well, so they should maybe be listed in the camping section as well.
> ...


1. Can't release until the contracts are signed and I am still working on a 3rd major star to headline Ron Paul Nation Celebration.  A million thanks to Adam Curry from MTV for making his rolo-dex available!

2. Still working on details. More coming.

3. I don't know if you have ever been in the Metrodome...yikes! Terrible acoustics, uncomfortabe, and completely personality free.  Sorry Minnesota...Go Twins!

4. I will forward this to the proper coordinator. Point well made!

5. Yes, we are working with several grassroots organizations to coordinate and get info to you guys.

----------


## Don

> Hello, Don.  Will there be a way for participants to find other people from their state?  It would make sense for us to start (continue, really) networking together by state.  We will need to be able to find each other.
> 
> Will seating be done by state, like a part convention?  Or do you have other ideas how we can find each other?


Seating will be open, I will talk to the grassroots coordinator about planned mechanism for organizing and finding people.  I imagine Meet-ups are a good start.

----------


## Don

> I noticed the rallyfortherepublic site had a "lodging" section, but nothing for transportation to Minneapolis. For me at least (coming from CT), the rising energy costs have made traditional options (airlines/greyhound/amtrak) prohibitively expensive. Will the CfL be involved at all in organizing or assisting with alternative transportation options, or will that be left up to the grassroots?


Left up to the grassroots, but we are helping to coordinate them.  Ronvoy anyone? 

I know how expensive travel is, buy your plane tickets early.  I have to fly out this week and the ticket was 4x the cost of going on August 31st!

----------


## Don

> 4.  On the Lodging page (http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/lodging/?type=rv) there's only 1 camping site listed, but a bunch of RV sites are listed.  I'm pretty sure most of those RV sites offer camping as well, so they should maybe be listed in the camping section as well.


From Marianne, CfL Site Logistics Coordinator:

"Yup.  I just need to run through each and ferret that out, along with
some other helpful details.  Should be able to this afternoon.

I'm super-anxious to get the spare bedroom (Home stay tool) entry form up, most of all."

----------


## Ninja Homer

> 1. Can't release until the contracts are signed and I am still working on a 3rd major star to headline Ron Paul Nation Celebration.  A million thanks to Adam Curry from MTV for making his rolo-dex available!
> 
> 2. Still working on details. More coming.
> 
> 3. I don't know if you have ever been in the Metrodome...yikes! Terrible acoustics, uncomfortabe, and completely personality free.  Sorry Minnesota...Go Twins!
> 
> 4. I will forward this to the proper coordinator. Point well made!
> 
> 5. Yes, we are working with several grassroots organizations to coordinate and get info to you guys.


Thanks for the answers.

Yeah, I've been to the Metrodome... I was half joking with that question.  You failed to mention the worst part, which is the restrooms, but I'll spare everybody the details on how bad they are.

I guess a better question would be, what happens if this turns out to be way bigger than the Target Center can handle?

I think there's a great possibility that it will sell out.  Ron Paul had over 4000 people in attendance for a speech in MN and if I remember right, there was only a few days notice, it was on a weekday, and there was a snow storm that night.  The Metrodome sucks, but I don't think there are any other venues bigger than the Target Center.

----------


## Don

> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> Yeah, I've been to the Metrodome... I was half joking with that question.  You failed to mention the worst part, which is the restrooms, but I'll spare everybody the details on how bad they are.
> 
> I guess a better question would be, what happens if this turns out to be way bigger than the Target Center can handle?
> 
> I think there's a great possibility that it will sell out.  Ron Paul had over 4000 people in attendance for a speech in MN and if I remember right, there was only a few days notice, it was on a weekday, and there was a snow storm that night.  The Metrodome sucks, but I don't think there are any other venues bigger than the Target Center.


We are planning for overflow viewing, more to come on this soon...

----------


## Ninja Homer

> From Marianne, CfL Site Logistics Coordinator:
> 
> "Yup.  I just need to run through each and ferret that out, along with
> some other helpful details.  Should be able to this afternoon.
> 
> I'm super-anxious to get the spare bedroom (Home stay tool) entry form up, most of all."





> We are planning for overflow viewing, more to come on this soon...


Awesome, thanks!  I'm glad to see there's going to be a home stay tool as well.

----------


## bucfish

What about the Delegates from the GOP are they gonna be invited?  I think they should even if they do not show we could have contigency tickets.  I think anyone in the movement should be willing to give up one  of their seats to one of the 4600 delegates should they decide to come.

----------


## acptulsa

There are people on the forum here who have secured a field and will be setting it up for camping.  This seems to be a labor of love and they seem to have no desire to make it big enough for more than forum people--private party time.  Yet I know there are people in my meetup who are wondering if they can come because they know they'll have to sleep somewhere sometime.  Can anyone else there or in Minneapolis consider doing another campground for them?

Do you have any plans for allowing meetup members to have first crack at tickets to prevent the Nixonesque ratfu**ing mentioned earlier?

Arlo Guthrie basically endorsed Dr. Paul during the primary season, and I for one would be psyched to hear him again.  Anyone send him a baited hook?

No other random thoughts yet...  Thanks for all you're doing!

----------


## Don

> What about the Delegates from the GOP are they gonna be invited?  I think they should even if they do not show we could have contigency tickets.  I think anyone in the movement should be willing to give up one  of their seats to one of the 4600 delegates should they decide to come.


Yes. Complimentary tickets will be offered to RNC delegates and Alternates. We are working out the details, but if you are a delegate and can provide proof of that fact, then write to contact@campaignforliberty.com and attach your credentials. We'll be in touch.

----------


## Don

> There are people on the forum here who have secured a field and will be setting it up for camping.  This seems to be a labor of love and they seem to have no desire to make it big enough for more than forum people--private party time.  Yet I know there are people in my meetup who are wondering if they can come because they know they'll have to sleep somewhere sometime.  Can anyone else there or in Minneapolis consider doing another campground for them?
> 
> Do you have any plans for allowing meetup members to have first crack at tickets to prevent the Nixonesque ratfu**ing mentioned earlier?
> 
> Arlo Guthrie basically endorsed Dr. Paul during the primary season, and I for one would be psyched to hear him again.  Anyone send him a baited hook?
> 
> No other random thoughts yet...  Thanks for all you're doing!


We are adding additional campgrounds to the website today.  But let me know where you guys are camping, I promised to come by for a beer...might even bring a special friend.  

No special accommodations for Meet-ups per se, but anyone that can't get into the arena will have access to over-flow viewing.  Yes, there are plans to prevent any misguided free agents within the Party from causing trouble with the tickets, but it would be dumb to show our hand.

Arlo Guthrie was invited, but will not be participating. I don't know why.  I guess his booking agent would.

----------


## acptulsa

> I promised to come by for a beer....


Well, except for Mr. Guthrie the news just gets better and better!  Thanks!

----------


## Don

For what it's worth, we just talked to Dr. Paul and he's fine.  He said the media reports are silly and blowing it out of proportion.  I have white knuckled my way through a few flights in the last year and Dr. Paul has had this happen a few times over the years.

----------


## muzzled dogg

ayo what can we do to help?

----------


## Mahkato

I suggest that the lodging pages list the distance (and perhaps the approximate driving time) from each location to the Target Center and any other event locations.

Also useful would be for someone to put together a Google map with each lodging and event location marked, and that could be added to the site. It would help people see visually which locations were most desirable for their plans.

----------


## Mahkato

The Flash banner on the CfL site promoting the rally still links to rally.campaignforliberty.com. It's bad practice to have two URLs showing the same content, because some people will link to one URL, and some will link to the other, which means that your overall pagerank will not be as high as it should be. Your web team needs to redirect rally.campaignforliberty.com to rallyfortherepublic.com ASAP.

Also, I just registered rallyfortherepublic.org for you, since your web team apparently forgot to. Once the registration is complete, I'll redirect it to the .com URL.

----------


## speciallyblend

Hi Don,i sent you a private message,but if you like . I will volunteer my dj services( www.coloradosbestdjs.com ) for any rally events,if you like, i can fill in the band breaks and  anytime when there are no speakers and background music! I plan on going to minnesota and camping at the dairy farm aka www.ronstock08.com ,plus when we launch the site we are gonna link all your travel links and camping links as well. hopefully your interested. I would be honored to dj for the CFL. Marc Scibilia will give you a good reference if needed or carl bruning or bonnie solan in colorado as well thanks kenny

----------


## libertarian4321

> Hi Don,i sent you a private message,but if you like . I will volunteer my dj services for any rally events,if you like, i can fill in the band breaks and  anytime when there are no speakers and background music! I plan on going to minnesota and camping at the dairy farm aka www.ronstock08.com ,plus when we launch the site we are gonna link all your travel links and camping links as well. hopefully your interested. I would be honored to dj for the CFL. Marc Scibilia will give you a good reference if needed or carl bruning or bonnie solan in colorado as well thanks kenny


I thought you had said you weren't going to be able to make it.  I'm glad to see you are coming now!

----------


## speciallyblend

> We are adding additional campgrounds to the website today.  But let me know where you guys are camping, I promised to come by for a beer...might even bring a special friend.  
> 
> No special accommodations for Meet-ups per se, but anyone that can't get into the arena will have access to over-flow viewing.  Yes, there are plans to prevent any misguided free agents within the Party from causing trouble with the tickets, but it would be dumb to show our hand.
> 
> Arlo Guthrie was invited, but will not be participating. I don't know why.  I guess his booking agent would.


special friend could that be?????? speciallyblend hehe hmmmmm, anyway

----------


## speciallyblend

> I thought you had said you weren't going to be able to make it.  I'm glad to see you are coming now!


I'm gonna lose some money,but YES i will be able to make it if i have to quit my jobs  my boss is gonna work with me but im still gonna lose some hours of work.

I FEEL I MUST GO plus i have a friend that is gonna help me with gas money if i drive ,so we are coming ,plus there are charter buses coming from colorado as well, so i cannot wait to meet all the liberty minded people. I hope Don and the CFL take me up on my offer. I will not let them down

----------


## speciallyblend

> There are people on the forum here who have secured a field and will be setting it up for camping.  This seems to be a labor of love and they seem to have no desire to make it big enough for more than forum people--private party time.  Yet I know there are people in my meetup who are wondering if they can come because they know they'll have to sleep somewhere sometime.  Can anyone else there or in Minneapolis consider doing another campground for them?
> 
> Do you have any plans for allowing meetup members to have first crack at tickets to prevent the Nixonesque ratfu**ing mentioned earlier?
> 
> Arlo Guthrie basically endorsed Dr. Paul during the primary season, and I for one would be psyched to hear him again.  Anyone send him a baited hook?
> 
> No other random thoughts yet...  Thanks for all you're doing!


well its not like we do not want it to be bigger,but we have to respect the land owners wishes but i think we will still make it fun,if i had 20,000 dollars i would secure something bigger, but this is what was offered to us,so we have to make it work    we are not getting the farm land for a private party ,just good times  people will be welcome to come and go,just have to set a limit for camping there ,since its someones private land,so we have to set limits, though there will be some wiggle room

----------


## hypnagogue

> http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/schedule/
> 
> So far...Rock, Country, Christian Contemporary, and Jazz/Standards.  We are a diverse group.


 lacks metal...

*METAAALLLLLL!!!!*



*giggle*

----------


## Don

> special friend could that be?????? speciallyblend hehe hmmmmm, anyway


Well, I was going to have Tucker tag along, but after reading some of the comments today, I'm afraid he might get stoned...to death. Lol.

For what it's worth, he's a great guy in a tough position.  He's a journalist, his job isn't to carry Ron Paul's water.  Some folks get so pissed at the MSM for shilling for Obama or McCain and then get pissed again when the one friendly media guy doesn't shill for us.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Well, I was going to have Tucker tag along, but after reading some of the comments today, I'm afraid he might get stoned...to death. Lol.
> 
> For what it's worth, he's a great guy in a tough position.  He's a journalist, his job isn't to carry Ron Paul's water.  Some folks get so pissed at the MSM for shilling for Obama or McCain and then get pissed again when the one friendly media guy doesn't shill for us.


well i was a big tucker fan ,so i will remain civil I will try to forgive. If he is truly on our side now,then i can forgive  I hear you, its frustrating to many when we put our lives on the line etc for the message then watch tucker ,so i understand the frustration ,i was one of them,but no worries i will not throw stones  I would like ot meet tucker. I always watched his show and was a fan.  So is he with us or against us? hehe

----------


## me3

> For what it's worth, he's a great guy in a tough position.  He's a journalist, his job isn't to carry Ron Paul's water.


He should find a new job.  One where he can do the right thing and not suffer consequences for it.

----------


## Don

> lacks metal...
> 
> *METAAALLLLLL!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *giggle*


Yea, I tried to get Slayer (my best friend is friends with Kerry King's wife), but that got shot down.  I'm really trying to hook something up.  I'm a metal guy too. Up the Irons!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yea, I tried to get Slayer (my best friend is friends with Kerry King's wife), but that got shot down.  I'm really trying to hook something up.  I'm a metal guy too. Up the Irons!


so do not hold my dj club mix against me ok  I'm a big Iron maiden fan from way back ,not to big into their new stuff,but i have been to 6 ozzfests

----------


## cien750hp

is peter schiff or jim rogers or any one like that going to speak?
country artist, eh? *crosses fingers for the legend, garth brooks*

----------


## MRoCkEd

any chance of a live online feed

----------


## Don

> is peter schiff or jim rogers or any one like that going to speak?
> country artist, eh? *crosses fingers for the legend, garth brooks*


This is one of those "Gotta keep my powder dry" questions.  More speakers will be rolled out over the next few weeks.

Yes, our country artist is a legend...and a national treasure!

----------


## speciallyblend

> any chance of a live online feed


id love to see him there. He is a true fighter, many would like his music,even though its country

----------


## Don

> any chance of a live online feed


The problem is getting the musicians on board.  Copyrights, royalties, etc.  We are working on it and I will know more after I meet with the experts later in the week.

----------


## muzzled dogg

*crosses fingers for something that will scare mccain*

fast hard loud...metal, hip hop, w/e

----------


## Oyate

> Your input is so valuable.


I don't know how reliable the source is but I've heard this event will be heavily infiltrated by Ron Paul supporters. Those people are crazy.

----------


## speciallyblend

> The problem is getting the musicians on board.  Copyrights, royalties, etc.  We are working on it and I will know more after I meet with the experts later in the week.


don't you hate agents. I will never be a band promoter hehehe. I'm going to get the marc scibilia band booked in colorado this winter,so they can snowboard and ski,but overall bands can be a major pain in the ass sometimes. Thats why i stick to djing and not promoting bands 

i saw your email,missed it on the right corner there for awhile in rpf

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I don't know how reliable the source is but I've heard this event will be heavily infiltrated by Ron Paul supporters. Those people are crazy.


Those dozen spammers?

----------


## Don

> *crosses fingers for something that will scare mccain*


If you were real quiet today, you could actually hear McCain advisors' heads exploding all over DC.  As of 2 pm est we already had over 400 media hits!

----------


## Jeremy

What is your plan to promote the event to the RP supporters?  I'm sure thousands of supporters don't use the internet for RP info and have no idea about the rally.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> What is your plan to promote the event to the RP supporters.  I'm sure thousands of supporters don't use the internet for RP info and have no idea about the rally.


maybe not even about CFL itself?

----------


## speciallyblend

Don did you get to see the marching orders thread for the lettertogop.com???

----------


## torchbearer

> I don't know how reliable the source is but I've heard this event will be heavily infiltrated by Ron Paul supporters. Those people are crazy.


(dude- wrong forum. shhh!)

----------


## Don

> maybe not even about CFL itself?


Points well made.  We're working on a quarter million jumbo slick invitation cards to go out to id'ed supporters.  Should launch next week if things stay on schedule. I hope I'm not breaking news with this...sorry Jesse, Jeff.

----------


## constituent

> Well, I was going to have Tucker tag along, but after reading some of the comments today, I'm afraid he might get stoned...to death. Lol.
> 
> For what it's worth, he's a great guy in a tough position.  He's a journalist, his job isn't to carry Ron Paul's water.  Some folks get so pissed at the MSM for shilling for Obama or McCain and then get pissed again when the one friendly media guy doesn't shill for us.





> He should find a new job.  One where he can do the right thing and not suffer consequences for it.


Personal responsibility??  C'mon now.

It really isn't his place to carry RPs water though.  I just want to know if the strippers were his idea.

Don, were the strippers Tucker's idea (if so, he'll probably be safe)?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Points well made.  We're working on a quarter million jumbo slick invitation cards to go out to id'ed supporters.  Should launch next week if things stay on schedule. I hope I'm not breaking news with this...sorry Jesse, Jeff.


top secret , shhhhh

----------


## constituent

> Yes, our country artist is a legend...and a national treasure!


It's Willie.

----------


## torchbearer

> It's Willie.


The contents of his bus will be the start of great party. 
Willie doesn't come to Louisiana anymore

----------


## Gin

Hi All, I know that we are all getting excited and maybe a bit anxious. The travel and lodging committe is working hard to find camping for us all as well as working on logistics for the ronvoys.... with gas prices as they are, ronvoys seem to be a great way to go...as well as a great time spent with other revolutioners... please stop by and sign up at our meetup and get all the details as we get them worked out... as far as the first RPF campground... this is by no means meant to be a private party, but until we know what kind of  interest there is, we can't really secure other areas. This is being worked on...so please stay tuned and sign up with our meetup...  http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1881/members/5611356/

Susan is great at sending out updates and is working overtime getting all the details together.... Kuddos to Susan....





> There are people on the forum here who have secured a field and will be setting it up for camping.  This seems to be a labor of love and they seem to have no desire to make it big enough for more than forum people--private party time.  Yet I know there are people in my meetup who are wondering if they can come because they know they'll have to sleep somewhere sometime.  Can anyone else there or in Minneapolis consider doing another campground for them?
> 
> Do you have any plans for allowing meetup members to have first crack at tickets to prevent the Nixonesque ratfu**ing mentioned earlier?
> 
> Arlo Guthrie basically endorsed Dr. Paul during the primary season, and I for one would be psyched to hear him again.  Anyone send him a baited hook?
> 
> No other random thoughts yet...  Thanks for all you're doing!

----------


## torchbearer

> Hi All, I know that we are all getting excited and maybe a bit anxious. The travel and lodging committe is working hard to find camping for us all as well as working on logistics for the ronvoys.... with gas prices as they are, ronvoys seem to be a great way to go...as well as a great time spent with other revolutioners... please stop by and sign up at our meetup and get all the details as we get them worked out... as far as the first RPF campground... this is by no means meant to be a private party, but until we know what kind of  interest there is, we can't really secure other areas. This is being worked on...so please stay tuned and sign up with our meetup...  http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1881/members/5611356/
> 
> Susan is great at sending out updates and is working overtime getting all the details together.... Kuddos to Susan....


Thanks, I signed up, what do i need to do next?

----------


## constituent

> The contents of his bus will be the start of great party. 
> Willie doesn't come to Louisiana anymore


can't blame him.  in texas  < 2 oz. gets ya a ticket.

----------


## torchbearer

Ok, how about Steppenwolf, I hear they are still playing shows.  I know we can't have a woodstock, but who knows... when artist become involved, media tends to follow.

----------


## smileylovesfreedom

Should we bring our signs and banners to the main rally at the Target Center? Will there be any restrictions on what is allowed? A co-worker who went to a rally for Obama (Boo!) at the Target Center said that he couldn't bring his sign to that event.

----------


## muzzled dogg

obama rally, eh?

----------


## Don

> Personal responsibility??  C'mon now.
> 
> It really isn't his place to carry RPs water though.  I just want to know if the strippers were his idea.
> 
> Don, were the strippers Tucker's idea (if so, he'll probably be safe)?


Lol. Yea, he won't cop to it, but I think they were.  I actually loved that moment.  The Atlantic article was great.  It was a piece of gonzo journalism befitting Hunter Thompson or P.J. O'Rourke (before he became a statist shill).  The brilliance of it was, by bringing hookers, he ask us to reconcile our abstract beliefs with their implications.  I know a lot of folks were really mad at him for it, I thought it was one of the best journalistic moments of the whole campaign.

----------


## Don

> Should we bring our signs and banners to the main rally at the Target Center? Will there be any restrictions on what is allowed? A co-worker who went to a rally for Obama (Boo!) at the Target Center said that he couldn't bring his sign to that event.


Yea, they are uber-strict.  No outside signs, no hand billing. We're going to provide rally signs for supporters, but we even have to vet those through their office.

----------


## bucfish

We will be there and we will be strong.  FYI RP Supporters are not looking for handouts nor an easy way.

----------


## torchbearer

> Lol. Yea, he won't cop to it, but I think they were.  I actually loved that moment.  The Atlantic article was great.  It was a piece of gonzo journalism befitting Hunter Thompson or P.J. O'Rourke (before he became a statist shill).  The brilliance of it was, by bringing hookers, he ask us to reconcile our abstract beliefs with their implications.  I know a lot of folks were really mad at him for it, I thought it was one of the best journalistic moments of the whole campaign.


Wow- that is definitely a different perspective on it. Never thought about it like that.
And from that perspective, it could almost be seen as flattery. weird.

----------


## mrchubbs

Are there any plans to have any of the third party/independent Presidential candidates speak at the rally???

Baldwin and/or Barr?

I'm assuming Nader and McKinney aren't "liberty" enough.

----------


## Don

> Are there any plans to have any of the third party/independent Presidential candidates speak at the rally???
> 
> Baldwin and/or Barr?
> 
> I'm assuming Nader and McKinney aren't "liberty" enough.


Simply put, no.  As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.  The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP.  Even though I know and  like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.

They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right.  I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!

That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.

This notion of writing-in Ron, while good intentioned, just means a bunch of spoiled ballots that do nothing to undermine the scary idiots running the GOP.  They won't even get counted most places.  I would vote for Allan Keyes before I would do that.  I hope everyone thinks long and hard before making that decision.

----------


## smileylovesfreedom

> Yea, they are uber-strict.  No outside signs, no hand billing. We're going to provide rally signs for supporters, but we even have to vet those through their office.


Thanks for the prompt answer.

----------


## torchbearer

> Simply put, no.  As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.  The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP.  Even though I know and  like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.
> 
> They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right.  I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!
> 
> That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.
> 
> This notion of writing-in Ron, while good intentioned, just means a bunch of spoiled ballots that do nothing to undermine the scary idiots running the GOP.  They won't even get counted most places.  I would vote for Allan Keyes before I would do that.  I hope everyone thinks long and hard before making that decision.


+1

----------


## speciallyblend

> Simply put, no.  As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.  The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP.  Even though I know and  like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.
> 
> They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right.  I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!
> 
> That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.
> 
> This notion of writing-in Ron, while good intentioned, just means a bunch of spoiled ballots that do nothing to undermine the scary idiots running the GOP.  They won't even get counted most places.  I would vote for Allan Keyes before I would do that.  I hope everyone thinks long and hard before making that decision.


well i wrote write in for the lettertogop in hopes he can win the nomination,but ill be voting barr in the general. I assure you a majority on our letter will vote for barr and baldwin or even you know who,but one thing they have all in common ,they will not be voting for mccain

----------


## mrchubbs

> Simply put, no.  As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.  The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP.  Even though I know and  like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.
> 
> They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right.  I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!
> 
> That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.
> 
> This notion of writing-in Ron, while good intentioned, just means a bunch of spoiled ballots that do nothing to undermine the scary idiots running the GOP.  They won't even get counted most places.  I would vote for Allan Keyes before I would do that.  I hope everyone thinks long and hard before making that decision.



Thanks... that is actually the answer I was hoping to hear.  

(even though I'm currently supporting and voting for Barr)

----------


## Thomas_Paine

I looked over the Rally website today and I was very impressed with the organization as well as most of the speakers that will address the rally.  I just wish that at least one of the speakers could be a grassroots volunteer/leader like many of us, I think that would definitely be in keeping with the theme of the campaign instead of a line-up made entirely of "experts".  I really enjoyed the speech given by that Iraq War veteran at the DC March, what was his name?  He spoke better and had more passion (in my opinion) than any other speaker, we need someone like him to address this convention.

----------


## muzzled dogg

adam kokesh

yeah, dude killed it

----------


## SnappleLlama

Let's get some punk bands at the concert!  Nothing screams anti-government (literally) like a good, old-fashioned bit of punk rock!

----------


## constituent

> Lol. Yea, he won't cop to it, but I think they were.  I actually loved that moment.  The Atlantic article was great.  It was a piece of gonzo journalism befitting Hunter Thompson or P.J. O'Rourke (before he became a statist shill).  The brilliance of it was, by bringing hookers, he ask us to reconcile our abstract beliefs with their implications.  I know a lot of folks were really mad at him for it, I thought it was one of the best journalistic moments of the whole campaign.


::thumbs up::

i think people assumed higher ups at msnbc put him up to it to discredit rp, hence the anger.

tucker owes you his redemption.

----------


## acptulsa

> well its not like we do not want it to be bigger,but we have to respect the land owners wishes but i think we will still make it fun,if i had 20,000 dollars i would secure something bigger, but this is what was offered to us,so we have to make it work    we are not getting the farm land for a private party ,just good times  people will be welcome to come and go,just have to set a limit for camping there ,since its someones private land,so we have to set limits, though there will be some wiggle room


The more I think about it, the more wise it seems to keep it from getting too big.  I just worry about the non-blogging meetup people, that's all.  But I just can't wait to hear the epic threads of conversation!

[/hijack]

----------


## speciallyblend

> I looked over the Rally website today and I was very impressed with the organization as well as most of the speakers that will address the rally.  I just wish that at least one of the speakers could be a grassroots volunteer/leader like many of us, I think that would definitely be in keeping with the theme of the campaign instead of a line-up made entirely of "experts".  I really enjoyed the speech given by that Iraq War veteran at the DC March, what was his name?  He spoke better and had more passion (in my opinion) than any other speaker, we need someone like him to address this convention.


I have plenty to say and   95% is positive anyway i doubt they would let me speak,but i was told i had a very positive upbeat speech when i spoke in colorado and South Dakota!!  i think it would be great to hear a passionate grassroots activist speak!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> The more I think about it, the more wise it seems to keep it from getting too big.  I just worry about the non-blogging meetup people, that's all.  But I just can't wait to hear the epic threads of conversation!
> 
> [/hijack]


we expect to have some nice links to help folks soon  plus we should have a lil wiggle room at the dairy farm,just want to maintain order there thanks for your email     this is going to be exciting meeting all you folks,since i didnt get to go to the dc march!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> If you were real quiet today, you could actually hear McCain advisors' heads exploding all over DC.  As of 2 pm est we already had over 400 media hits!


hehe.    I love it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Points well made.  We're working on a quarter million jumbo slick invitation cards to go out to id'ed supporters.  Should launch next week if things stay on schedule. I hope I'm not breaking news with this...sorry Jesse, Jeff.


Why just 250,000?  Can you use the donation list from the campaign?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Let's get some punk bands at the concert!  Nothing screams anti-government (literally) like a good, old-fashioned bit of punk rock!


i think a good range of music would be great!!!  we have to see what they do, hopefully they will take my offer to spin aka dj as well,  check my mix out at www.coloradosbestdjs.com  (free mix on right of the page,right click and save. I have many genre's and music from 1950 and up , i would love to have the convention dancing

----------


## Don

> Why just 250,000?  Can you use the donation list from the campaign?


Yea, the PCC list had a lot of dupes and quite a few "email only" entries.  The mailable addresses were about a quarter million.

----------


## Don

> I looked over the Rally website today and I was very impressed with the organization as well as most of the speakers that will address the rally.  I just wish that at least one of the speakers could be a grassroots volunteer/leader like many of us, I think that would definitely be in keeping with the theme of the campaign instead of a line-up made entirely of "experts".  I really enjoyed the speech given by that Iraq War veteran at the DC March, what was his name?  He spoke better and had more passion (in my opinion) than any other speaker, we need someone like him to address this convention.


Stay tuned...

----------


## raystone

> This is one of those "Gotta keep my powder dry" questions.  More speakers will be rolled out over the next few weeks.
> 
> Yes, our country artist is a legend...and a national treasure!



sounds like...could be....maybe.... Willie Nelson ?!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yea, the PCC list had a lot of dupes and quite a few "email only" entries.  The mailable addresses were about a quarter million.


Email would work too, right?  And it's cheap.

----------


## speciallyblend

> sounds like...could be....maybe.... Willie Nelson ?!


please name another legend in country music,now i mean legend not popstar country???  i think of many country artists that are famous,but the only legend i know of that can play now is willie nelson in my eyes

----------


## Jeremy

Ronpaul2008.com has never sent out a mass email about CFL, will this ever happen?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> please name another legend in country music,now i mean legend not popstar country???  i think of many country artists that are famous,but the only legend i know of that can play now is willie nelson in my eyes


Yes, Willie.  Garth Brooks however, would be a major coup.    I can dream, can't I?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yes, Willie.  Garth Brooks however, would be a major coup.    I can dream, can't I?


i like garth for sure but he isn't a legend yet, maybe a few more years, either would be great but i kinda thing willie  fits in more since willie nelson really is a great activist..... but you can dream,dreams become reality ,if we make it happen.

----------


## Don

> Email would work too, right?  And it's cheap.


There are actually some really important differences. 

1. Not everybody uses computers, everybody gets mail. 

2. A good open rate on an email blast is still <50% and that's after you spend a bunch of time and money resending to the those that don't open the first one which usually has an open rate of about 10-20%.  Despite popular understanding sending out mass email is not cheap, and it certainly isn't free.

3. A jumbo card is bigger than the average piece of mail, it sticks out.

4. It is much more personal.  Studies indicate that people feel they have been engaged and singled out to a greater degree with direct mail.

5. Everyone that gets it will see at least some of the information on it. I delete most of my email without opening it.  Even if a mail piece goes into the trash, I have at least turned it over in my hand first.

6. It signals to people that we are a serious organization, builds name recognition, and increases the effectiveness of follow-up email and fund-raising efforts.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> please name another legend in country music,now i mean legend not popstar country???  i think of many country artists that are famous,but the only legend i know of that can play now is willie nelson in my eyes


Willie is definitely the only one I can think of that would be interested in being a part of this revolution.

----------


## Don

> please name another legend in country music,now i mean legend not popstar country???  i think of many country artists that are famous,but the only legend i know of that can play now is willie nelson in my eyes


Maybe I am just a bigger country fan than some of y'all, but I can think of several people that I would consider legends...Dolly Parton, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams Jr. Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, Garth Brooks, Kenny Rodgers...

----------


## Don

> Ronpaul2008.com has never sent out a mass email about CFL, will this ever happen?


Ron Paul 2008 no longer exists. But we have great lists.

----------


## raystone

> The leadership Summit is all about this.  
> 
> For more info: http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/...rship%20Summit



If my state doesn't have a state coordinator yet, how can I inquire about becoming the state coordinator ? (WI)

----------


## torchbearer

> Maybe I am just a bigger country fan than some of y'all, but I can think of several people that I would consider legends...Dolly Parton, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams Jr. Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, Garth Brooks...


good list. my middle name is named after waylon jennings. my dad was a big fan. 
Kris brings the Johnny Cash mystique.

----------


## constituent

> Waylon Jennings


God Bless Waylon Jennings, R.I.P.

I'd make it up to mn for to see hank jr. for sure though.

"it's just a family tradition."

----------


## speciallyblend

> Maybe I am just a bigger country fan than some of y'all, but I can think of several people that I would consider legends...Dolly Parton, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams Jr. Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, Garth Brooks...


i djed country for 6 yrs  but out of that list you just gave   which one is an activist like we ron paul supporters are??? ? Willie Nelson but if it's someone else, no worries.  I like alot of country,but i still perfer my turntables,    oooo don i must send you a mp3 of constant sorrow(bluegrass),but with hip hop beats ,it's pretty kewl if you want me to send ,just let me know ok

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Maybe I am just a bigger country fan than some of y'all, but I can think of several people that I would consider legends...Dolly Parton, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams Jr. Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, Garth Brooks, Kenny Rodgers...


Yes please.  All would be great.    Besides Waylon, of course.

----------


## SnappleLlama

Ugh...country music!  If I weren't so accepting of other people's beliefs....grrr......

----------


## Don

> If my state doesn't have a state coordinator yet, how can I inquire about becoming the state coordinator ? (WI)


contact dhopper@campaignforliberty.com

----------


## Don

> God Bless Waylon Jennings, R.I.P.
> 
> I'd make it up to mn for to see hank jr. for sure though.
> 
> "it's just a family tradition."


Sorry, didn't realize he had passed.

----------


## Don

> Ugh...country music!  If I weren't so accepting of other people's beliefs....grrr......


"Liberty requires tolerance." Don't remember who said that...

----------


## Dave

> There are actually some really important differences. 
> 
> 1. Not everybody uses computers, everybody gets mail. 
> 
> 2. A good open rate on an email blast is still <50% and that's after you spend a bunch of time and money resending to the those that don't open the first one which usually has an open rate of about 10-20%. Despite popular understanding sending out mass email is not cheap, and it certainly isn't free.
> 
> 3. A jumbo card is bigger than the average piece of mail, it sticks out.
> 
> 4. It is much more personal. Studies indicate that people feel they have been engaged and singled out to a greater degree with direct mail.
> ...


 
QFT!  This is among the most instructive posts ever on these forums.  Helping with the campaign taught me about the impotence of email.  It's fine for getting some info out to people but if you're trying to get someone to actually DO something a piece of mail works much better - and a personal phone call is the best.

----------


## SnappleLlama

> QFT!  This is among the most instructive posts ever on these forums.  Helping with the campaign taught me about the *impotence of email.*



I snarfed!

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> QFT!  This is among the most instructive posts ever on these forums.  Helping with the campaign taught me about the impotence of email.  It's fine for getting some info out to people but if you're trying to get someone to actually DO something a piece of mail works much better - and a personal phone call is the best.


+1

Phone calls are only eclipsed by face to face (door knocking/table sitting/etc.) canvassing. The truth _in our eyes_ is extremely powerful.

Go get em !!! 

I am really enjoying this thread. Thanks, Don; for your light-hearted and informative work here. It is VERY much appreciated

----------


## Thomas_Paine

I would love to see Kris Kristofferson and Willie.  You should listen to Kristofferson's 2007 album This Old Road, it has several political tracks that would play well at the convention.

----------


## torchbearer

> I would love to see Kris Kristofferson and Willie.  You should listen to Kristofferson's 2007 album This Old Road, it has several political tracks that would play well at the convention.


+1

----------


## torchbearer

///

----------


## me3

> Personal responsibility??  C'mon now.


Yeah, another one of my crazy ideas.

----------


## Mahkato

> What qualifies someone to attend the Liberty Summit? Who will be choosing the delegates?


Contact your state coordinator and ask if they have someone in your congressional district yet. As I understand it, the state coords get to pick a person for each district. Generally, those who were the district coords during the RP campaign get first choice. The more work you've put in for the campaign, the better.

----------


## The Lantern

> Maybe I am just a bigger country fan than some of y'all, but I can think of several people that I would consider legends...Dolly Parton, Waylon Jennings, Merle Haggard, Kris Kristofferson, Hank Williams Jr. Willie Nelson, Loretta Lynn, Garth Brooks, Kenny Rodgers...


Hank Jr. played for the RNC in 2000. I heard he was reasonable.  He also wants to run for Governor one day.  He would make a great choice.  Go for it Don.

----------


## ingrid

> Contact your state coordinator and ask if they have someone in your congressional district yet. As I understand it, the state coords get to pick a person for each district. Generally, those who were the district coords during the RP campaign get first choice. The more work you've put in for the campaign, the better.



http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/contact/state.php
Just click on your state to find your coordinator's name and email address.

----------


## Don

> http://rally.campaignforliberty.com/contact/state.php
> Just click on your state to find your coordinator's name and email address.


Ummm...yea, what they said.  Jeez, guess you guys don't me on here anymore.

----------


## Knightskye

Good to see you, Don.  Glad to know you guys know where to find us. 

Anyway, I'm not sure if this question has been asked (and I apologize for not wanting to sift through thirteen pages of replies), but does the Campaign have any plans to promote the _Rally for the Republic_, or is it the grassroots?

----------


## Don

> Good to see you, Don.  Glad to know you guys know where to find us. 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure if this question has been asked (and I apologize for not wanting to sift through thirteen pages of replies), but does the Campaign have any plans to promote the _Rally for the Republic_, or is it the grassroots?


Nope, we're going to try to keep this thing completely under the radar. Hopefully, no will notice we're even there.

Kidding, of course.  We have already been heavily promoting t.  Over 1000 media hits on Tuesday alone  We have a comprehensive marketing plan.  Look for surrogates on the talking head shows, more big announcements, even a direct mail piece.

As far as the grassroots goes, I would never stand in the way of the creative juices of our folks.  I think Operation St Paul is awesome and I hope there are more programs that are different and creative, but serve similar ends.

As for not wanting to go through 13 pages of replies, there is a lot of really great info in this epic thread. (What is the qualitative standard for calling a thread epic, anyway?)  So I recommend taking a few minutes to read through it.

----------


## muzzled dogg

q: why can't i buy any official rally merchandise?

----------


## RP4Pres2008

Is there going to be a flash counter to show how many tickets have been sold?

You know how much we love our flash counters lol.

----------


## torchbearer

> Is there going to be a flash counter to show how many tickets have been sold?
> 
> You know how much we love our flash counters lol.


Hmmm... another surprise for us?

----------


## Don

> q: why can't i buy any official rally merchandise?


The store is a work in progress for both C4L and R4tR. Keep an eye open in the coming days.

----------


## Don

> Is there going to be a flash counter to show how many tickets have been sold?
> 
> You know how much we love our flash counters lol.


No, Ticket Master doesn't accommodate that, but we will have hourly updates as the sales come in.

----------


## torchbearer

> No, Ticket Master doesn't accommodate that, but we will have hourly updates as the sales come in.


Oh- ticket master. Does Ticket Master even have competition? Every event I've seen uses ticket master.

----------


## muzzled dogg

ticketmaster = big time

big time scam job that is

----------


## torchbearer

> ticketmaster = big time
> 
> big time scam job that is


well, they are upfront about their cut. as in- they don't hide the fact they are about to make a ton of money off of you.
But more competition is needed in this area. Perhaps someone on this forum has the know-how.

----------


## James Gragg

There are so many posts on this thread that I don't even know if anybody has suggested this one yet about additional camping space. Why doesn't the CFL committie run a few ads in the local newspapers in MN asking for "farmers and/or other landowners" to allow for rally campers a place to set up camp for five days? Try this one out for size: "Its growing faster than we anticapated. Can you help us out?" It will work.

----------


## torchbearer

> There are so many posts on this thread that I don't even know if anybody has suggested this one yet about additional camping space. Why doesn't the CFL committie run a few ads in the local newspapers in MN asking for "farmers and/or other landowners" to allow for rally campers a place to set up camp for five days? Try this one out for size: "Its growing faster than we anticapated. Can you help us out?" It will work.


It would help if the CFL knew of a specific need. They haven't sold the first ticket yet. Give them a few days.

----------


## muzzled dogg

i think livenation.com is ticketmaster's big competitor

----------


## samaberle

Will the delegates have to miss most of the Party?

----------


## JS4Pat

> Hey Everybody!  As I am sure you know by now, rallyfortherepublic.com is live and open for business, Dr. Paul has sent out a very inspiring e-mail, and the ink is drying on the contracts for the artists and venues for August 31st to September 2nd.  
> 
> I figured you all might have some questions.  Your input is so valuable.  It helps us focus on areas that we need to improve and issues that we need to resolve or communicate more effectively on, so fire away!


This is more of a suggestion than a question...

Since YouTube videos were such an integral part of promoting this movement, how about having some type of recognition or competition for the best videos from the campaign?

Maybe countdown the Top 10 YouTube Videos one by one in between speakers at Tuesday night's Rally for The Republic at the Target Center. And then play the number one video at the end of the night just before Ron Paul takes the stage.  (Kind of like they do at the Oscars - playing clips from all the "Best Picture" nominations throughout the night) I think the videos would really help energize the crowd plus give the deserved recognition to the creators. 

Votes?

1. A New Hope
2. High Tide
3. Stop Dreaming
4. Don' Tread on Me

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Oh- ticket master. Does Ticket Master even have competition? Every event I've seen uses ticket master.


Ticket Master is universally hated.  They were a necessary evil before the internet, because you could get tickets at a closer location rather than going to the box office.  The internet should have wiped them off the face of the earth.  My guess is that the only thing keeping them in business is a long list of exclusive contracts with major venues.

I'm actually surprised there's no "Google Tickets" yet.  You just have to take money online, the customer prints their receipt with barcode, and it's scanned and checked against a database when they go to the event.  Just like Fandango for movie theaters, I guess.

How much of my $17.76 is Ticket Master going to take, anyway?

----------


## SnappleLlama

> Ticket Master is universally hated.  They were a necessary evil before the internet, because you could get tickets at a closer location rather than going to the box office.  The internet should have wiped them off the face of the earth.  My guess is that the only thing keeping them in business is a long list of exclusive contracts with major venues.
> 
> I'm actually surprised there's no "Google Tickets" yet.  You just have to take money online, the customer prints their receipt with barcode, and it's scanned and checked against a database when they go to the event.  Just like Fandango for movie theaters, I guess.
> 
> How much of my $17.76 is Ticket Master going to take, anyway?


Ugh...I'm not looking forward to those outrageous "handling fees."

----------


## bobbyw24

http://www.pokerface.com

This band has supported Dr. Paul for years and has spread his message everywhere it goes.

----------


## George_Redner

Hopefully its just a misstep on the part of the organizers, that can easily be corrected.  In case the organizers arent aware of Poker Faces activities or videos here are just some of the more recent ones.. 

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/56142
From a daily paul thread today...

*Whether its playing for the Granny warriors for the Tax Rally in April in DC, Or playing for the Granny Warriors, in Sturgis SD over the fourth of July, or even most lately, playing for Revolution March 2008 in DC July 12th, POKER FACE is the goto band of Freedom. 

They HAVE been writing the soundtrack to the revolution since 1994, long before any of these hop on the band wagon folks. Poker Face also raised a lot of cash for the Dr Paul phenomenon this past year. And then not get asked to play at the biggest Ron Paul shindig of the year, wtf??? What gives?
mk.* 


7-12-8 Poker Face Interview at the Revolution March
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnytb7NpAg

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cnytb7NpAg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cnytb7NpAg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

7-4-8 PokerFace in Sturgis playing CFAR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOO_NkCk0CA

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HOO_NkCk0CA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HOO_NkCk0CA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

7-4-8 Poker Face in Sturgis playing Illuminati
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QonoDiEhfI

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5QonoDiEhfI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5QonoDiEhfI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

4-15-8  Poker Faces song FREEDOM being played in DC 
on the West lawn of the Capitol Grounds
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KDbr6Xzm2Qw

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDbr6Xzm2Qw&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDbr6Xzm2Qw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

----------


## RP4Pres2008

Sorry if this has been asked/answered, but will there be signs, shirts for purchase? It would be nice if it was a sea of Ron Paul and Liberty

----------


## Austin

How exactly will the seating arrangements work?

Or, more precisely, we will have to sit only in the sit marked on our tickets?

----------


## NEPA_Revolution

Will Cain be there? You know the wrestler that endorsed Ron Paul?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Will Cain be there? You know the wrestler that endorsed Ron Paul?


lol
they should have a match between Kane and Val Venis (the two wrestlers who endorsed rp)

----------


## spacehabitats

> Yes. Complimentary tickets will be offered to RNC delegates and Alternates. We are working out the details, but if you are a delegate and can provide proof of that fact, then write to contact@campaignforliberty.com and attach your credentials. We'll be in touch.


My wife is an alternate.  We are taking a family vacation to the Twin Cities. My two children (ages 8 & 14) love Ron Paul, have worked on the campaign, and are looking forward to the Rally (although I am not sure what their attention span will be).

So we purchase 3 tickets and my wife, Nancy, arranges to get her comp ticket separately?

Any special arrangements to transport the delegates between the RNC and the Rally? (I know Nancy will want to fulfill her role at the RNC and go to the Rally, but we only have one car.)

We have already resigned ourselves to spending more time apart than we would like (since I will be wrangling two antsy kids) but I am sure there must be other delegates' families with similar juggling acts. 

Any suggestions?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> This is more of a suggestion than a question...
> 
> Since YouTube videos were such an integral part of promoting this movement, how about having some type of recognition or competition for the best videos from the campaign?
> 
> Maybe countdown the Top 10 YouTube Videos one by one in between speakers at Tuesday night's Rally for The Republic at the Target Center. And then play the number one video at the end of the night just before Ron Paul takes the stage.  (Kind of like they do at the Oscars - playing clips from all the "Best Picture" nominations throughout the night) I think the videos would really help energize the crowd plus give the deserved recognition to the creators. 
> 
> Votes?
> 
> 1. A New Hope
> ...


I like the idea, but I think most youtube vids would have too many copyright issues to play them at Target Center.  I think the official campaign ones and the ones that aired as commercials are ok though.

----------


## torchbearer

Has a mail-out been sent yet?

----------


## Badger Paul

Is Ron Paul going to go over to Minnesota State Fair on Aug. 31 or Sept. 1? That's the last two days of the fair, which is one of the largest in the country, drawing nearly 2 million people per year. It would be great to see him meet people there or draw a big crowd and the news media in front of state GOP booth or the Libertarian Party booth or Constitution Party booth

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> Is Ron Paul going to go over to Minnesota State Fair on Aug. 31 or Sept. 1? That's the last two days of the fair, which is one of the largest in the country, drawing nearly 2 million people per year. It would be great to see him meet people there or draw a big crowd and the news media in front of state GOP booth or the Libertarian Party booth or Constitution Party booth


We are looking at adjusting our routes to take advantage of this. We are, also, hoping RP walks the last mile or so with us. I think that would be pretty cool. A whole bunch of us, with RP leading, walking up to the fair...

busy busy

----------


## torchbearer

> We are looking at adjusting our routes to take advantage of this. We are, also, hoping RP walks the last mile or so with us. I think that would be pretty cool. A whole bunch of us, with RP leading, walking up to the fair...
> 
> busy busy


If I knew i could get up there soon enough, i would definitely be down with the final mile. don't think time and funds will allow it.
Are pledges looking good?

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> If I knew i could get up there soon enough, i would definitely be down with the final mile. don't think time and funds will allow it.
> Are pledges looking good?


Long story there and I don't want to hijack the thread. Each day, things are looking better. We will still need all the help, and support$$$, we can get; watch for updates, it is gonna be really cool...

Question for Don. Will the RfTR be able to supply us with some advertising/informational material to hand out on our walk? Perhaps extras of the mailing?

----------


## speciallyblend

well ,i say just email them and offer your services, thats what i did  but that doesn't mean you could be performing,but if your willing to volunteer for www.ronstock08.com then contact my id here    i met them in SD EVENT www.coloradosbestdjs.com  ,free mix download  peace kenny









> Hopefully its just a misstep on the part of the organizers, that can easily be corrected.  In case the organizers arent aware of Poker Faces activities or videos here are just some of the more recent ones.. 
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/node/56142
> From a daily paul thread today...
> 
> *Whether its playing for the Granny warriors for the Tax Rally in April in DC, Or playing for the Granny Warriors, in Sturgis SD over the fourth of July, or even most lately, playing for Revolution March 2008 in DC July 12th, POKER FACE is the goto band of Freedom. 
> 
> They HAVE been writing the soundtrack to the revolution since 1994, long before any of these hop on the band wagon folks. Poker Face also raised a lot of cash for the Dr Paul phenomenon this past year. And then not get asked to play at the biggest Ron Paul shindig of the year, wtf??? What gives?
> mk.* 
> ...

----------


## Danke

> We are looking at adjusting our routes to take advantage of this. We are, also, hoping RP walks the last mile or so with us. I think that would be pretty cool. A whole bunch of us, with RP leading, walking up to the fair...
> 
> busy busy


I grew up 6 blocks away and know all the places to sneak in for free.

----------


## Don

> My wife is an alternate.  We are taking a family vacation to the Twin Cities. My two children (ages 8 & 14) love Ron Paul, have worked on the campaign, and are looking forward to the Rally (although I am not sure what their attention span will be).
> 
> So we purchase 3 tickets and my wife, Nancy, arranges to get her comp ticket separately?
> 
> Any special arrangements to transport the delegates between the RNC and the Rally? (I know Nancy will want to fulfill her role at the RNC and go to the Rally, but we only have one car.)
> 
> We have already resigned ourselves to spending more time apart than we would like (since I will be wrangling two antsy kids) but I am sure there must be other delegates' families with similar juggling acts. 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes, there will be complimentary bus service between the Xcel Center and the Target Center.  Thank you for your commitment. I look forward to seeing you in Minnesota!

----------


## Don

> Has a mail-out been sent yet?


Either late this week or early next week.  We are working on the mock-up now.

----------


## Don

> Long story there and I don't want to hijack the thread. Each day, things are looking better. We will still need all the help, and support$$$, we can get; watch for updates, it is gonna be really cool...
> 
> Question for Don. Will the RfTR be able to supply us with some advertising/informational material to hand out on our walk? Perhaps extras of the mailing?


I will look into this.

----------


## torchbearer

> Either late this week or early next week.  We are working on the mock-up now.


Awesome! I would expect another bump in sales after the mailing.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Does Tucker know that Grover Norquist will be there, and vice versa?
because I just read this on tucker's wikipedia



> Carlson has also been a critic of conservative activist Grover Norquist, calling him a "mean-spirited, humorless, dishonest little creep…an embarrassing anomaly, the leering, drunken uncle everyone else wishes would stay home...[he] is repulsive, granted, but there aren't nearly enough of him to start a purge trial."[11] According to American Politics Journal, Carlson went a step further, characterizing Norquist as a "buffoon commissar who has misplaced his principles to the extent of accepting money to lobby on behalf of the Marxist government of the Seychelles."[12]
> 
> Confrontations between Carlson and Norquist escalated, with Carlson dismissing Norquist's weekly conservative movement meetings as events "where conservative-movement activists, political strategists, Congressional staffers, and conservative journalists who are deemed loyal from rags like National Review and The Washington Times gather to hash out the GOP party line." Carlson then wrote a critical profile of Norquist.
> 
> In a move rumored by Beltway insiders to have been retaliation for the profile, Norquist tried to convince media mogul Rupert Murdoch to abandon financial support for the Weekly Standard, for which Carlson was a writer. Author David Brock alleged Carlson told him that then-U.S. House Speaker Newt Gingrich became involved in the feud, and that Carlson's job was endangered. Norquist has since denied using such tactics with Carlson, although he has admitted telephoning Murdoch insider Eric Breindel to discuss "alleged inaccuracies in Carlson's piece."[12]

----------


## speciallyblend

Hey Don are you guys planning any after rally parties? i would love to dj any of your events especially the convention. I will do you proud, just lobbying for the job

----------


## Shotdown1027

Derek Webb, a popular Christian artist who endorsed Ron Paul during the primaries, should be invited!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Derek Webb, a popular Christian artist who endorsed Ron Paul during the primaries, should be invited!


hi,just wanted you to know we are also planning some entertainment for a pre rally www.ronstock08.com it will not be as big as the convention,but alot of great ron paul supporters will be there  im me if you think he might be interested???  We are hoping Don might stop by for a  beer with tucker and some hookers:P teasing on the hookers don, sorry had to go there

----------


## raystone

> contact dhopper@campaignforliberty.com



I've emailed her twice and tried calling the office.   No response from Debbie Hopper.

I realize she's busy, however, if she doesn't have time to assign state coodinators that are ready to assist ?

She is still listing herself as state coordinator for WI

----------


## Badger Paul

Cool RP Hawaii! I certainly join you for the last mile because it's right in my neighborhood.

----------


## Thomas_Paine

when will we have flyers to promote the rally and when will we have flyers to promote CFL?

----------


## libertarian4321

> hi,just wanted you to know we are also planning some entertainment for a pre rally www.ronstock08.com it will not be as big as the convention,but alot of great ron paul supporters will be there  im me if you think he might be interested???  We are hoping Don might stop by for a  beer with tucker and some hookers:P teasing on the hookers don, sorry had to go there


If Tucker is a real libertarian, he won't mind the hookers

----------


## Don

> If Tucker is a real libertarian, he won't mind the hookers


Actually, I just sent Thor a private message on this.  I talked to Tucker today and he would be thrilled to come out with me and have a beer with you guys.  As far as hookers go, get your own! Kidding. Don't send hate mail. Please private message me contact info and location.

----------


## Don

> I will look into this.


I got the approval on the mailing today. There is usually about a 10% overprint to account for spoiled pieces, machine jams, etc.  I will have these bulk mailed to my MN advance team so you guys can collect them to hand out.

----------


## Don

> Does Tucker know that Grover Norquist will be there, and vice versa?
> because I just read this on tucker's wikipedia


This is old news and the hatchet is long buried as far as both of them are concerned.

----------


## Don

> Hey Don are you guys planning any after rally parties? i would love to dj any of your events especially the convention. I will do you proud, just lobbying for the job


Clubhouse Jager on Washington St in Minneapolis is our unofficial after-party spot.  Paul Dorr is playing on Monday night, but if you contact them they can maybe arrange for additional performers.

----------


## Don

> when will we have flyers to promote the rally and when will we have flyers to promote CFL?


Soon. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but someday, and for the rest of your life.

The design team is living on Jolt and Cheetos as they try to get a few of the zillion things I have them doing done. This is on the list. Keep checking back in the download section on the rally site.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> I got the approval on the mailing today. There is usually about a 10% overprint to account for spoiled pieces, machine jams, etc.  I will have these bulk mailed to my MN advance team so you guys can collect them to hand out.


I'm just loving this thread more and more...

Mahalo nui loa, Don. 

I'll let our MN guys know, to coordinate this. We pick up the RVs a few days early on the Twin Cities side, so can pick them up then...

Thanks again

----------


## Danke

> Clubhouse Jager on Washington St in Minneapolis is our unofficial after-party spot.  Paul Dorr is playing on Monday night, but if you contact them they can maybe arrange for additional performers.


That place is not that big.  But the owner is a Ron Paul supporter...

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Clubhouse Jager on Washington St in Minneapolis is our unofficial after-party spot.  Paul Dorr is playing on Monday night, but if you contact them they can maybe arrange for additional performers.


Steve Dore.  Maybe Paul Dorr will be there too!  

Right now, that's Monday night after the Ron Paul Nation Celebration.  Club Jaeger is always a good place to go hang out.  We'll have to see what special hours the owner will offer us.

----------


## Don

> Steve Dore.  Maybe Paul Dorr will be there too!  
> 
> Right now, that's Monday night after the Ron Paul Nation Celebration.  Club Jaeger is always a good place to go hang out.  We'll have to see what special hours the owner will offer us.


Oops. Good catch.

----------


## Don

Hey everyone - Just wanted to let you know that Dr. Paul will be recording an update video this evening with a couple of big announcements about the rally. Stay tuned...

----------


## Jeremy

Will Fluffy the cat be at the rally?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Hey everyone - Just wanted to let you know that Dr. Paul will be recording an update video this evening with a couple of big announcements about the rally. Stay tuned...


sounds good - he should mention it on glenn beck tonight too

----------


## RP4Pres2008

> Hey everyone - Just wanted to let you know that Dr. Paul will be recording an update video this evening with a couple of big announcements about the rally. Stay tuned...


Awesome! I can't wait for this.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Hey everyone - Just wanted to let you know that Dr. Paul will be recording an update video this evening with a couple of big announcements about the rally. Stay tuned...


Woot woot!  This is now officially a 5 star thread.

----------


## SnappleLlama

> Will Fluffy the cat be at the rally?




It would be awesome if RP begins his Rally speech by introducing his family...and then his wife's cat, Fluffy!  

"...And finally, I'd like to thank Fluffy.." (lifts cat onto podium)

----------


## torchbearer

> It would be awesome if RP begins his Rally speech by introducing his family...and then his wife's cat, Fluffy!  
> 
> "...And finally, I'd like to thank Fluffy.." (lifts cat onto podium)


Is fluffy Persian?

----------


## LibertyOfOne

> Is fluffy Persian?


Down with the terrorist cat!!

----------


## rajibo

> Is fluffy Persian?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Hey everyone - Just wanted to let you know that Dr. Paul will be recording an update video this evening with a couple of big announcements about the rally. Stay tuned...


bump... anxiously waiting for this video

----------


## samaberle

There is a huge amount of RP supporters that have never heard of the Campaign for Liberty, or the Rally for the Republic. Just looking at my sphere of influence, surrounding community, I would say that maybe 10% of the RP supporters regularly check their email, let alone search out info on Ron Paul. This needs to be door to door or even neighbor to neighbor. I have had several people ask me what this rally thing is. It would be nice to be able to hand them some *literature*, explaining what it is about.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> There is a huge amount of RP supporters that have never heard of the Campaign for Liberty, or the Rally for the Republic.


**cries**

----------


## Throwback280s

Is Rockie Lynn one of the two "internationally known musical acts" mentioned on the CFL site?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Is Rockie Lynn one of the two "internationally known musical acts" mentioned on the CFL site?


if you listened to alex jones, it seems jimmie vaughan will be coming, and there will be a bigger announcement on monday

----------


## muzzled dogg

> Is Rockie Lynn one of the two "internationally known musical acts" mentioned on the CFL site?




^^lol we hope not

----------


## torchbearer

Hey, how about telling Rockie Lynn thank you on his forum? http://rockielynnefans.com/index.php
He is a stand up guy, does shows to support our troops, but is smart enough to realize whose foreign policy is really pro-troops... and that is our position.
I'm glad he is making a stand, and playing our venue.

----------


## Don

> Is Rockie Lynn one of the two "internationally known musical acts" mentioned on the CFL site?


If you haven't noticed, we have been rolling out a couple of names a week.  This stretches the news cycles that we get headlines in, maximizes stories about the event, and builds the excitement.  We are a month out and half sold out with the biggest announcements and most of the media coverage ahead of us.  

For our part, we are so excited to have Rockie, he is an amazing guy and a great musician. He changed his travel plans to come back to Minnesota early for our event.  He was already coming back the following weekend for an annual motorcycle rally he puts on where he goes to the homes of the families of fallen soldiers before ending at an arena for a benefit concert.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> If you haven't noticed, we have been rolling out a couple of names a week.  This stretches the news cycles that we get headlines in, maximizes stories about the event, and builds the excitement.  We are a month out and half sold out with the biggest announcements and most of the media coverage ahead of us.  
> 
> For our part, we are so excited to have Rockie, he is an amazing guy and a great musician. He changed his travel plans to come back to Minnesota early for our event.  He was already coming back the following weekend for an annual motorcycle rally he puts on where he goes to the homes of the families of fallen soldiers before ending at an arena for a benefit concert.


There was a link to an article recently about C-SPAN dedicating some of their coverage to the Rally for the Republic. Can you verify or disprove this - and perhaps give us an insight to the amount of coverage you expect to receive (if any) of the event? Also, have their been any new developments about the possibilities of a live stream and/or professional recording of the event? Thanks

----------


## muzzled dogg

> If you haven't noticed, we have been rolling out a couple of names a week.  This stretches the news cycles that we get headlines in, maximizes stories about the event, and builds the excitement.  We are a month out and half sold out with the biggest announcements and most of the media coverage ahead of us.  
> 
> For our part, we are so excited to have Rockie, he is an amazing guy and a great musician. He changed his travel plans to come back to Minnesota early for our event.  He was already coming back the following weekend for an annual motorcycle rally he puts on where he goes to the homes of the families of fallen soldiers before ending at an arena for a benefit concert.


i'm sorry was that a yes?

----------


## Don

> There was a link to an article recently about C-SPAN dedicating some of their coverage to the Rally for the Republic. Can you verify or disprove this - and perhaps give us an insight to the amount of coverage you expect to receive (if any) of the event? Also, have their been any new developments about the possibilities of a live stream and/or professional recording of the event? Thanks


Yes, CSPAN will be covering the event.  I am not privy to those negotiations so i can't  give many details except to say that the level of media interest is very high.  I am hoping to have more answers to the recording question next week.  I'm sorry to put you off on that, but some details necessary to the answer won't be resolved until then.

----------


## Throwback280s

> If you haven't noticed, we have been rolling out a couple of names a week.  This stretches the news cycles that we get headlines in, maximizes stories about the event, and builds the excitement.  We are a month out and half sold out with the biggest announcements and most of the media coverage ahead of us.  
> 
> For our part, we are so excited to have Rockie, he is an amazing guy and a great musician. He changed his travel plans to come back to Minnesota early for our event.  He was already coming back the following weekend for an annual motorcycle rally he puts on where he goes to the homes of the families of fallen soldiers before ending at an arena for a benefit concert.


That sounds fantastic. I'm just trying to keep tabs on the lineup to help try to sell more friends and associates on joining us for this journey. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Don

A private message asked: "Will you please clarify about the use of signs in Minnesota? My understanding was that they could not be used at the Target Center, due to constraints by the Target Center itself. 

People don't know what they're supposed to do. Is it ok with the CFL if people plaster St. Paul with Ron Paul signs?"

The Target Center does not allow hand billing or signs anywhere on their property.

We are working with a grassroots organization to put up professional, high design marketing materials throughout the Twin Cities including billboards, buses, and sidewalk kiosks.

I appreciate the enthusiasm, but I think that RP for President signs would be counter-productive.

I am working with a marketing firm of great repute to get download-able posters and slim-jims up on the website very soon. Our preference would be for folks to use the materials we produce so that we can maintain marketing and messaging consistency.

----------


## Throwback280s

Has there been any attempt to see if Glenn Beck would like to appear at the rally? if it's at all possible, having the third biggest radio talk show host in the biz would bring some amazing publicity for our targeted Republican audience.

----------


## MRoCkEd

I'd like to forward this question to you from another thread:



> When the hell are those mail invitations going out? If they don't go out soon people aren't going to have enough time to make plans.

----------


## Don

> Has there been any attempt to see if Glenn Beck would like to appear at the rally? if it's at all possible, having the third biggest radio talk show host in the biz would bring some amazing publicity for our targeted Republican audience.

----------


## Don

> When are those mail invitations going out? If they don't go out soon people aren't going to have enough time to make plans.


The current proof is on my laptop.  We're shooting for Monday.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> 


interesting

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> interesting

----------


## crackyflipside

Ron Paul Announces Jesse Ventura and Rockie Lynne. Very nice.

I will be on the edge of my seat waiting for a Glenn Beck confirmation!

----------


## Ninja Homer

Don, how's the parking situation for the Rally?

I know Target Center has a big ramp, but it's on a work day, and I'd guess the ramp is used on work days for people who work downtown.  Also there isn't any parking downtown for RV's that I know of.

Any chance of shuttle buses from a couple suburban malls North and South of Minneapolis?  If not, it might be a good idea to advise people to take public transportation in.  It would really suck if there were 15,000 people driving in and no parking spaces.

----------


## rajibo

> Don, how's the parking situation for the Rally?
> 
> I know Target Center has a big ramp, but it's on a work day, and I'd guess the ramp is used on work days for people who work downtown.  Also there isn't any parking downtown for RV's that I know of.
> 
> Any chance of shuttle buses from a couple suburban malls North and South of Minneapolis?  If not, it might be a good idea to advise people to take public transportation in.  It would really suck if there were 15,000 people driving in and no parking spaces.


I figure that if in Philly we can (kinda) accomodate a Phillies game, Eagles game, and concert at the same time, parking should not be too much of an issue at a Minnesota arena.

----------


## Bruno

> 





Has it already been asked if Willie will be attending?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I figure that if in Philly we can (kinda) accomodate a Phillies game, Eagles game, and concert at the same time, parking should not be too much of an issue at a Minnesota arena.


I don't really think it will be a problem either.  Normally it wouldn't be a problem at all, but there's going to be a lot of extra people in town, and it's a workday.  I just figured it should at least be checked into in advance to make sure it won't be a problem.

----------


## Don

> Don, how's the parking situation for the Rally?
> 
> I know Target Center has a big ramp, but it's on a work day, and I'd guess the ramp is used on work days for people who work downtown.  Also there isn't any parking downtown for RV's that I know of.
> 
> Any chance of shuttle buses from a couple suburban malls North and South of Minneapolis?  If not, it might be a good idea to advise people to take public transportation in.  It would really suck if there were 15,000 people driving in and no parking spaces.


There are over 100k parking spaces in the immediate downtown area. We feel confident that everyone who attends will find parking.  Target Center also assures us that this is the case. As for RVs, we are working on a couple of different options and will be letting folks know well ahead of time.

----------


## Don

> Has it already been asked if Willie will be attending?


No Willie.  I never really understood the push for him.  He's a socialist who supports farm subsidies and corn ethanol.  Great musician, but a total leftist.  How does he help us build a new governing majority within the Republican Party?

I did ask, his quote to play was outrageous.

----------


## speciallyblend

> No Willie.  I never really understood the push for him.  He's a socialist who supports farm subsidies and corn ethanol.  Great musician, but a total leftist.  How does he help us build a new governing majority within the Republican Party?
> 
> I did ask, his quote to play was outrageous.


he is a good activist,we were just guessing and most know him for his activist work, though i would agree with you

----------


## torchbearer

Willie wanted to champion a cause for the plight of farmers in this country. And he was right, our policies destroyed the small farmer, my grandfather being one of them.
Willie, personally, isn't a socialist. And when asked, he believes all people should pull themselves up by their own bootstraps. But that is not the system we live in...so he is fighting on behalf of the farmers for a piece of the pie.
Willie is not a political scientist, just an old hippie with a heart.

One of the perks of being a successful musician in this state is that i get to sit down with some old legends from time to time. None of them are truly socialist, just don't know what else to do besides play benefit concerts.

----------


## Don

> Willie wanted to champion a cause for the plight of farmers in this country. And he was right, our policies destroyed the small farmer, my grandfather being one of them.
> Willie, personally, isn't a socialist. And when asked, he believes all people should pull themselves up by their own bootstraps. But that is not the system we live in...so he is fighting on behalf of the farmers for a piece of the pie.
> Willie is not a political scientist, just an old hippie with a heart.
> 
> One of the perks of being a successful musician in this state is that i get to sit down with some old legends from time to time. None of them are truly socialist, just don't know what else to do besides play benefit concerts.


Touche. I withdraw my earlier comment. But the point remains.

----------


## torchbearer

> Touche. I withdraw my earlier comment. But the point remains.


And your point is very valid. Willie would not be a good draw for a republican convention. Though the guy you have now, is a great choice.
I don't listen to modern country, so i hadn't heard of him... but i did read up on him. And he is a stand-up guy.

----------


## Don

> And your point is very valid. Willie would not be a good draw for a republican convention. Though the guy you have now, is a great choice.
> I don't listen to modern country, so i hadn't heard of him... but i did read up on him. And he is a stand-up guy.


We have more announcements coming as well including another big musician.  Rockie is playing on Monday night. The Tuesday headliner, and I hope, another surprise musical guest, will be in the mix soon.

----------


## Throwback280s

Has the campaign talked to Prodigy of Mobb Depp, John Mayer, or The Sex Pistols?

----------


## speciallyblend

> And your point is very valid. Willie would not be a good draw for a republican convention. Though the guy you have now, is a great choice.
> I don't listen to modern country, so i hadn't heard of him... but i did read up on him. And he is a stand-up guy.


yep

----------


## Austin

> Has the campaign talked to Prodigy of Mobb Depp, *John Mayer*, or The Sex Pistols?


I think this will be an announcement soon. His summer tour officially ends on August 31st, just in time to get a day or two of rest and do one final performance. I can't imagine him not being there, given his defense of liberty on YouTube, even if he was drunk.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Has the campaign talked to Prodigy of Mobb Depp, John Mayer, or The Sex Pistols?


watch my dj set today at http://www.stickam.com/speciallyblend    6-9pm today aug 1st and thru out the weekend for BOOM DAYS/Gold  ,ill play some stuff you will like;0 join the chat as well and i can try to do a request for you

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Don, will there be a online stream available of the events. Also I would hopr for something mire stable, and professional then stickam or justin.tv.

----------


## Don

> Don, will there be a online stream available of the events. Also I would hopr for something mire stable, and professional then stickam or justin.tv.


I am working this out with the technicians now. The sticking point is still the issue of broadcasting the musicians.  I am expecting to get a high quality feed of everything else, but having to turn it off during the performances. Nature of he beast.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> I am working this out with the technicians now. The sticking point is still the issue of broadcasting the musicians.  I am expecting to get a high quality feed of everything else, but having to turn it off during the performances. Nature of he beast.


So the musicians probably won't be available on the live feed... but if you end up recording the event and putting it on dvd (which you said you would get back to us on next week) are you able to include them?

----------


## Don

> Has the campaign talked to Prodigy of Mobb Depp, John Mayer, or The Sex Pistols?


"Republicans and Middle America! Are you ready to Slap your B**** Up?"

No, we didn't invite Prodigy.  John Mayer was contacted and declined.  Apparently I'm not hip enough to know who Mobb Depp is. And The Sex Pistols...words fail me.

----------


## Don

> So the musicians probably won't be available on the live feed... but if you end up recording the event and putting it on dvd (which you said you would get back to us on next week) are you able to include them?


Only if we pay monstrous royalties.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Only if we pay monstrous royalties.


and the chances of that happening are..?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> 





> and the chances of that happening are..?


I hope they don't waste the CFL funds on that

----------


## torchbearer

> I hope they don't waste the CFL funds on that


Royalties would typically come out the sales. As in a percent of each sale goes to said artist.
If it gets a bunch of DVDs sold to non-supporters, it would be a benefit for recruitment. Though, i don't see an average person buying a dvd of the rally. just the supporters.

----------


## Don

> I hope they don't waste the CFL funds on that


The first question we ask ourselves when spending the donors money is how does this advance the goals of the organization and the movement.  I don't see how paying huge royalties serves that end.

----------


## bucfish

Prodigy of Mobb Depp is the rapper that when was pushed on a radio interview to support Barack instead said I support Ron Paul!

Here is the youtube.  Get him Don Get Him!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE9jLCUu010

----------


## MRoCkEd

> The first question we ask ourselves when spending the donors money is how does this advance the goals of the organization and the movement.  I don't see how paying huge royalties serves that end.


true, true.
as long as i get to watch the speakers i'm down with it.

----------


## Swearengen

I suspect the surprise performer will be Toby Keith.  He just happens to be at the St. Paul fairgrounds the day before, on Sept. 1st.

----------


## muzzled dogg

don did you holla @ rage against the machine (or tom morello)?

----------


## torchbearer

> I suspect the surprise performer will be Toby Keith.  He just happens to be at the St. Paul fairgrounds the day before, on Sept. 1st.


What about Alabama? We had killer grassroots in that state.
Tim McGraw? Louisiana native. He can carpool with me.

----------


## bucfish

We need variety I hope for Alabama, Toby Keith, Jimmy Buffet, Rage against the Machine and Prodigy of Mobb Depp!

----------


## muzzled dogg

immortal technique literally walks of the stage at the end of his set with his fist in the air yellin viva la revolucion

----------


## Don

> don did you holla @ rage against the machine (or tom morello)?


I love RATM! But no, we didn't invite them.  They would probably prefer to play in the street in front of the RNC anyway.

----------


## bucfish

Get Prodigy from Mobb Depp.  Let's span all spectrums!

He wants Liberty just as we do!  Get Him Don Get'em

----------


## muzzled dogg

hip hop fans gonna be at the rally too

----------


## me3

Don, I want to put up banners advertising the Rally for the Republic.

The problem is, both the C4L and the R4R stink when it comes to banners and web promotional items.

There is not a single web standard ad banner size among the few creatives available.

I need a 728 x 90 leaderboard.

While we are at it,

125 x 125
468 x 60
250 x 250
336 x 280
120 x 600 
120 x 250

----------


## Austin

Good job reppin Technique, shemm.

----------


## muzzled dogg

ty..........

----------


## Don

> Don, I want to put up banners advertising the Rally for the Republic.
> 
> The problem is, both the C4L and the R4R stink when it comes to banners and web promotional items.
> 
> There is not a single web standard ad banner size among the few creatives available.
> 
> I need a 728 x 90 leaderboard.
> 
> While we are at it,
> ...


Yea, I am endeavoring to lead the organization to a place where we suck less when it comes to web promotion.  I have another full time dedicated web developer starting on Monday.  I will forward these requests and follow-up.  I also have a graphic design team working on .pdf for posters and hand bills (Slim-jims), as well as merchandise so keep on keeping me on top of this stuff.   Your ideas would, of course, be welcomed as well.

----------


## Austin

Don, Mayer on Monday?

----------


## Don

> Don, Mayer on Monday?


As stated before, we asked, he said no thanks.  Sad, but true.

----------


## rightofpeople

Get that Ron Paul High Tide animation off the Rally for the Republic homepage, that thing will be a joke and make a horrible impression upon the media and those that do not support Ron Paul yet.  It's practically begging to be made fun of.

It would be much better to stick with actual footage of Ron Paul speaking the very same words.

----------


## Austin

> As stated before, we asked, he said no thanks.  Sad, but true.


Ah, I must've missed it. That's too bad.

----------


## mlmvh

Hi, Don!

Thanks so much for all your hard work!  These groups may be interested in playing at one of the events, or you may want to play their songs as filler in between acts; FYI!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naMtwqBzja0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-t_YD-sDhw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPjsGFcXlg

----------


## Shotdown1027

Don,

Has Derek Webb been asked to play? He is a VERY well know Christian Artist whose base of fans is in Minnesota and Missouri--so I think he would draw quite a few people. And he endorsed Ron Paul.

----------


## Don

> Don,
> 
> Has Derek Webb been asked to play? He is a VERY well know Christian Artist whose base of fans is in Minnesota and Missouri--so I think he would draw quite a few people. And he endorsed Ron Paul.


Unfortunately, all of our musicial slots are now filled (not all have been announced). Stay tuned in the coming days as we roll out the rest of our line-up.

----------


## me3

> Yea, I am endeavoring to lead the organization to a place where we suck less when it comes to web promotion.


I am really impressed you did not blow me off.  Sadly, that was the response I have come to expect.  Thanks Don.




> I have another full time dedicated web developer starting on Monday.  I will forward these requests and follow-up.


Ok, and I will produce some more stuff for you/him to consider.  I have a dozen sites to put banners up on (did throughout the Pres. Campaign), but I don't have the time to make my own creatives, *and* donate the space.

Would there be an issue with 3rd party submissions to C4L?




> I also have a graphic design team working on .pdf for posters and hand bills (Slim-jims), as well as merchandise so keep on keeping me on top of this stuff.


Just a suggestion here.  Solicit feedback on these *before* they get finalized or go live.  Feedback from the people who will be putting up the posters and have experience handing out slimjims.  They know what works, they know what they need to be successful with this material.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> i am really impressed you did not blow me off.  Sadly, that was the response i have come to expect.  Thanks don.
> 
> Ok, and i will produce some more stuff for you/him to consider.  I have a dozen sites to put banners up on (did throughout the pres. Campaign), but i don't have the time to make my own creatives, *and* donate the space.
> 
> Would there be an issue with 3rd party submissions to c4l?
> 
> Just a suggestion here.  Solicit feedback on these *before* they get finalized or go live.  Feedback from the people who will be putting up the posters and have experience handing out slimjims.  They know what works, they know what they need to be successful with this material.


+2010

----------


## bucfish

Yes Good slimJims would be something about the economy Like his Prescription for Prosperity Whcih I printed and handed out.  Especially with the movie IOUSA coming out.  Good time to market CFL at those movie theaters.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Unfortunately, all of our musicial slots are now filled (not all have been announced). Stay tuned in the coming days as we roll out the rest of our line-up.


Grrr....hurry up...the anticipation is killing me .

----------


## The Lantern

> Grrr....hurry up...the anticipation is killing me .


Don.

Any chance it is Hank Williams Jr?

----------


## MRoCkEd

Do you know when we can expect commemorative tickets to arrive?

----------


## Don

> Do you know when we can expect commemorative tickets to arrive?


They are through a vendor in Texas.  I think they said 2-3 weeks.

----------


## Don

> Don.
> 
> Any chance it is Hank Williams Jr?


Hmmmmm...

----------


## torchbearer

oh please- let it be hank.
he would blow the top off of the target center.

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## Don

> The cats out of the bag...


Uh oh...don't want the rumor mill to run amok.  It isn't Hank, but if you like Hank...

----------


## bucfish

Give us a hint, Don.  Willie or Toby.  The cat is out of the bag.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Give us a hint, Don.  Willie or Toby.  The cat is out of the bag.


it ain't willie or hank jr.
dunno bout toby

----------


## rajibo

> Uh oh...don't want the rumor mill to run amok.  It isn't Hank, but if you like Hank...


Merle?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jrHPjm4qKM

----------


## RockEnds

David Allan Coe?

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

Arlo Guthrieeee!!!!

----------


## eok321

Guthrie endorsed Texas Congressman Ron Paul for the 2008 Republican Party nomination. He said, "I love this guy. Dr. Paul is the only candidate I know of who would have signed the Constitution of the United States had he been there. I'm with him, because he seems to be the only candidate who actually believes it has as much relevance today as it did a couple of hundred years ago. I look forward to the day when we can work out the differences we have with the same revolutionary vision and enthusiasm that is our American legacy."

----------


## TruthisTreason

It seems like Willie and Norml would be wanting to get in on the revolution, since their platform is our platform, more less.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Are both headliners for RftR being released tomorrow?

Please tell me the other one isn't Country.  There's a lot of Country fans in MN, but I'm sure there are even more people who don't like Country music and would rather avoid it.  The most popular radio station in the Twin Cities is KQRS, which is all classic rock.  I'm hoping for an old rocker at the rally.

Somebody like:
Aerosmith
Allman Brothers
Blues Traveler
Alice Cooper
Clapton
Dylan
Eagles
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Dave Matthews
John Mellencamp
Steve Miller
Ted Nugent
Tom Petty
Prince
Queensryche
Rolling Stones
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REM
Santana
Bruce Springsteen
Yes
Neil Young
ZZ Top

----------


## PlzPeopleWakeUp

nt

----------


## samaberle

How long does it take to get a downloadable flyer posted of the rally website?

----------


## Maximus

When will the commemorative tickets be sent out?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> When will the commemorative tickets be sent out?


2-3 weeks

----------


## Jaykzo

I know that (somehow) country music has come to represent "patriotism", but I swear if monday's big performer turns out to be another country musician, I'll be sorely disappointed.

Especially after hearing Benton's interview with Jones, the way he was talking made it sound like Led Zeppelin was going to playing . I'll be there either way, but I certainly hope there is a bit more variety in the musical performances.

----------


## Swearengen

> I know that (somehow) country music has come to represent "patriotism", but I swear if monday's big performer turns out to be another country musician, I'll be sorely disappointed.
> 
> Especially after hearing Benton's interview with Jones, the way he was talking made it sound like Led Zeppelin was going to playing . I'll be there either way, but I certainly hope there is a bit more variety in the musical performances.


Amen!

----------


## RP4Pres2008

> I know that (somehow) country music has come to represent "patriotism", but I swear if monday's big performer turns out to be another country musician, I'll be sorely disappointed.
> 
> Especially after hearing Benton's interview with Jones, the way he was talking made it sound like Led Zeppelin was going to playing . I'll be there either way, but I certainly hope there is a bit more variety in the musical performances.


Aimee Allen will be a good balance for the country style.

----------


## Stevo_Chill

> Aimee Allen will be a good balance for the country style.


what are her other songs?

----------


## Don

The downloadable poster/flier will be available this week. You'll have to wait for Dr. Paul for the next music announcement.

----------


## Swearengen

> The downloadable poster/flier will be available this week. You'll have to wait for Dr. Paul for the next music announcement.


Don, is there a general time window today that we can expect the announcement?  

Thanks...

----------


## RP4Pres2008

> Don, is there a general time window today that we can expect the announcement?  
> 
> Thanks...


+1

----------


## Don

> Don, is there a general time window today that we can expect the announcement?  
> 
> Thanks...


One a week, every week

----------


## MRoCkEd

> One a week, every week


Is the next one today? If not, do you know when?

----------


## Don

> Is the next one today? If not, do you know when?


No and Yes.

----------


## acptulsa

> No and Yes.


  Do we get a hint?  How many syllables?

----------


## MRoCkEd

are those mailers going out today?
and can we see what they look like?

----------


## acptulsa

Don, have you ever felt like you have the after school shift at the candy store?

----------


## Don

> Don, have you ever felt like you have the after school shift at the candy store?


At least I get to work in the candy store. 




> are those mailers going out today?
> and can we see what they look like?


I am making final tweaks to the mailer with the design team and the .pdf will be available on the web site as soon as they start hitting mail boxes.




> Do we get a hint?  How many syllables?


Sure. 2 ≤ Name ≥ 10

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> At least I get to work in the candy store. 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making final tweaks to the mailer with the design team and the .pdf will be available on the web site as soon as they start hitting mail boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. 2 ≤ Name ≥ 10


Three Days Grace?
The Four Tops?
The Jackson 5?
Take 6?
7 angels 7 plagues?
Hmmm - 8 doesn't seem to be very popular...
Nine Inch Nails?

<chuckle>

----------


## Don

> Three Days Grace?
> The Four Tops?
> The Jackson 5?
> Take 6?
> 7 angels 7 plagues?
> Hmmm - 8 doesn't seem to be very popular...
> Nine Inch Nails?
> 
> <chuckle>


The Crazy Eights, Triple 8, Five Eight...there are some.

I meant syllables. (2 syllables ≤ Name ≥ 10 syllables)

----------


## TruthisTreason

Serious question.

What do I need to get into Aug 31st training sessions? I registered on the site and paid my dues. I never received a conformation email.   How will you know who I am?

----------


## Don

> Serious question.
> 
> What do I need to get into Aug 31st training sessions? I registered on the site and paid my dues. I never received a conformation email.   How will you know who I am?


That system is supposed to kick back a confirmation email.  I have a call in to find out why that isn't happening.  If you registered and paid the fee, your name will be on the credentialing list on the day of event.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> That system is supposed to kick back a confirmation email.  I have a call in to find out why that isn't happening.  If you registered and paid the fee, your name will be on the credentialing list on the day of event.


Thanks.

----------


## Don

> That system is supposed to kick back a confirmation email.  I have a call in to find out why that isn't happening.  If you registered and paid the fee, your name will be on the credentialing list on the day of event.


We tested the system and it seems to be working fine.  Two things - 

1. Check your spam filter, it seems to be getting blocked a lot. 

2. Print the confirmation page that you receive when you register.  

Either way, the system logs your participation and a confirmation email will go out when the training is filled.  We will have the participant list at the event for credentialing purposes.

----------


## bucfish

Don why the delay I am an impatient, type you guys, got me bubbling with curiosity.  Urghh!  I am bubbling with so much I might start blowing bubbles naturally!

----------


## Don

> Don why the delay I am an impatient, type you guys, got me bubbling with curiosity.  Urghh!  I am bubbling with so much I might start blowing bubbles naturally!


Don't Blow Bubbles. http://media.canada.com/ec39df83-fe4...03/bubbles.jpg

We are operating on a carefully crafted media roll-out plan designed to maximize coverage and build excitement...sounds like it's working.

----------


## bucfish

> Don't Blow Bubbles. http://media.canada.com/ec39df83-fe4...03/bubbles.jpg
> 
> We are operating on a carefully crafted media roll-out plan designed to maximize coverage and build excitement...sounds like it's working.


I feel like I just got rickrolled but not really.  You guys have my skin wanting to bubble!

----------


## Danke

> I meant syllables. (2 syllables ≤ Name ≥ 10 syllables)


So the syllables in the name of the performer are greater than or equal to ten syllables.

Got it.

----------


## Don

> So the syllables in the name of the performer are greater than or equal to ten syllables.
> 
> Got it.


Dang. Now you know why it took me two tries to pass logic and I gave up on calculus.  The name contains between 2 and 10 syllables.  

I can't believe I am spending time on this.

----------


## torchbearer

> So the syllables in the name of the performer are greater than or equal to ten syllables.
> 
> Got it.


between greater or equal to 2 ; lesser or equal to 10.
2-10

----------


## Danke

> between greater or equal to 2 ; lesser or equal to 10.
> 2-10


I knew what he meant (2 syllables ≤ Name ≤ 10 syllables).  Just kidding around.

----------


## Don

Sweet. Can we do less speculative questions now?

----------


## mport1

Too long a thread to read all the way through, but what is the official campaign doing to ensure the tickets sell out besides the mailer?  We have a long way to go and sales have really slowed.

----------


## Don

> Too long a thread to read all the way through, but what is the official campaign doing to ensure the tickets sell out besides the mailer?  We have a long way to go and sales have really slowed.


Actually, I was not a big fan of the ticket counter.  Must be the authoritarian bootjack in me, but I actually think some types of information translate into "real time counters" better then others.  

About 5% of concerts sell out in the first week, almost no sports event does.  We expect that the coming announcements, along with the mailer, as well as some other marketing devices that are planned, and the normal spike in sales that occurs in the last week before an event, to be more than sufficient to fill the arena. 

Failing that, we have detailed plans in place to assure that there is not an empty seat in the house. In fact we are putting overflow facility plans into place for those who are unable to get tickets, but still come out for all of the other events we have packed into those days.

See, C4L isn't the PCC.

----------


## Jeremy

> Actually, I was not a big fan of the ticket counter.  Must be the authoritarian bootjack in me, but I actually think some types of information translate into "real time counters" better then others.  
> 
> About 5% of concerts sell out in the first week, almost no sports event does.  We expect that the coming announcements, along with the mailer, as well as some other marketing devices that are planned, and the normal spike in sales that occurs in the last week before an event, to be more than sufficient to fill the arena. 
> 
> Failing that, we have detailed plans in place to assure that there is not an empty seat in the house. In fact we are putting overflow facility plans into place for those who are unable to get tickets, but still come out for all of the other events we have packed into those days.
> 
> See, C4L isn't the PCC.


I've heard people say that they won't buy them online because of Ticketmaster fees and will wait to buy them _at_ the rally.  Is it possible there are no more seats for these people when they want to buy a ticket?

----------


## Don

> I've heard people say that they won't buy them online because of Ticketmaster fees and will wait to buy them _at_ the rally.  Is it possible there are no more seats for these people when they want to buy a ticket?


If it sells out, it sells out.  Please find the ticketmaster location near you (usually close to a desecrated graveyard or a satanic temple), go in and physically buy your tickets if you want to use cash or 1 oz. silver bars or whatever, but don't wait or you will very likely be watching from an overflow venue a few blocks away.

----------


## bucfish

Can we get Michael Scheuer there he adds lots of legitmacy to the movement

----------


## HonestyInMedicine

> maybe not even about CFL itself?


I agree. I think MANY past Ron Paul supporters think he's got no higher aspirations than Congress and have resigned to voting for McCain or Obama, (Tweedle dee and Tweedle Dumb). It is pretty sad. Too bad there can't be a big advertising blast on TV or radio about DVDs4delegates and about how 4 past Presidents including Pres. Lincoln were longshots and "had no chance of being elected" right before the RNC and then went on to become nominated and elected.

*My question is: What did Dr Paul say on the Alex Jones show today? There was supposed to be an EXCLUSIVE BIG announcement and I missed it and also heard it got aborted or something.* Was it IMPORTANT or just a mention of someone coming to the rally?

----------


## torchbearer

> Can we get Michael Scheuer there he adds lots of legitmacy to the movement


what about the head comptroller of the general accounting office that is going around telling people our government is beyond broke?

so many good people, so little time!

----------


## Don

> Can we get Michael Scheuer there he adds lots of legitmacy to the movement


As I have mentioned before, the line-up is locked and the rest of the speakers/performers will be announced in due course.

----------


## Don

> what about the head comptroller of the general accounting office that is going around telling people are government is beyond broke?
> 
> so many good people, so little time!


Yea, David Walker.  We are working with his organization.  Can't get into details. Sorry.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yea, David Walker.  We are working with his organization.  Can't get into details. Sorry.


His organization as in Pete Peterson's foundation?    I certainly hope not.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Yea, David Walker.  We are working with his organization.  Can't get into details. Sorry.


Wow -  interesting. 
There have been concerns that IOUSA addresses the problems, but might offer more government as the solution considering some of the members of the organization.

----------


## Don

> Wow -  interesting. 
> There have been concerns that IOUSA addresses the problems, but might offer more government as the solution considering some of the members of the organization.


The film doesn't try to offer solutions, it just frames the problem.  It raises the scope of the issue which is OUR issue. So I think it's a net positive, concerns, though reasonable, not withstanding.

----------


## The Lantern

> Dang. Now you know why it took me two tries to pass logic and I gave up on calculus.  The name contains between 2 and 10 syllables.  
> 
> I can't believe I am spending time on this.


Is it more or less than 5 syllables?

----------


## rancher89

> That system is supposed to kick back a confirmation email.  I have a call in to find out why that isn't happening.  If you registered and paid the fee, your name will be on the credentialing list on the day of event.



Me too with the no confirmation email

----------


## Don

Just an FYI...

We've added details about Ronvoys, Freedom Walk, and hotel details to the rally website to help you guys out.  

The web team is almost done with the various banners you have asked for.  

There is now a list of sponsors under the sponsor tab.  

We are also adding a function that allows folks to donate unused airline miles to help others get to Minneapolis. 

We still have lots of stuff in the works so keep checking back.

----------


## Don

> Me too with the no confirmation email


We keep testing and it keeps coming back without a hitch.  It has to be on your end.  Double check your span filtering and junk mail folder as this is the only thing we can think of.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> We keep testing and it keeps coming back without a hitch.  It has to be on your end.  Double check your span filtering and junk mail folder as this is the only thing we can think of.


I noticed you told me something similar. I checked my spam filter the day I bought the training school, the day after, a week after, and the day I posted on this thread.  So, from my point of view, it has to be on your end! Do you not find it odd multiple people are having the same problem? I've read a few more people have the same problem on CFL blogs.

If all the email says, is what the receipt said, it doesn't say much. So, we that in mind, it's a moot point.

----------


## yoshimaroka

Are Paul, Betton & Co. going to be doing local radio/tv/ticket giveaways/book signings in Minnesota a week or so prior to the rally?

----------


## Don

> I noticed you told me something similar. I checked my spam filter the day I bought the training school, the day after, a week after, and the day I posted on this thread.  So, from my point of view, it has to be on your end! Do you not find it odd multiple people are having the same problem? I've read a few more people have the same problem on CFL blogs.
> 
> If all the email says, is what the receipt said, it doesn't say much. So, we that in mind, it's a moot point.


No, you're right. It just frustrating knowing that there is an issue and not being able to find it.

----------


## Don

> Are Paul, Betton & Co. going to be doing local radio/tv/ticket giveaways/book signings in Minnesota a week or so prior to the rally?


We will be doing a great deal of local marketing as well as earned media prior to the event.

----------


## speciallyblend

hey don thanks for your hard work, the rpf members/lettertogop.com folks and various others are real excited about  camping and the ronstock08....  I will have exact info for you soon on the site etc

----------


## Don

> hey don thanks for your hard work, the rpf members/lettertogop.com folks and various others are real excited about  camping and the ronstock08....  I will have exact info for you soon on the site etc


Sweet. I now have 3 celeb friends who will be coming out to hang with you guys. Should be a really fun evening.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Ugh, when will there be new annoucements about musicians and/or speakers. Since Monday i have been fretting every second i am awake. I must know! ><

Today?, Thursday?, Friday?

----------


## MRoCkEd

so... have those mailers gone out yet? 
and if so, is the pdf anywhere?

----------


## eok321

> No and Yes.


What was the yes part of this?

----------


## Swearengen

> Ugh, when will there be new annoucements about musicians and/or speakers. Since Monday i have been fretting every second i am awake. I must know! ><
> 
> Today?, Thursday?, Friday?


When I asked, Don said "once a week every week" so I would guess Thursday.  I think that's when Jesse V. was announced.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> When I asked, Don said "once a week every week" so I would guess Thursday.  I think that's when Jesse V. was announced.


I thought that was a Tuesday.

----------


## Swearengen

> I thought that was a Tuesday.


It might have been SFP08.  I delete those google alerts as I read them so maybe my old memory is just shot!

----------


## torchbearer

Ticket sells are still increasing, looking good!
I think if more people knew about the ronvoys and that they could get to the rally cheaply, they'd get their tickets.
maybe this info could be included in mail-out?
Get to the rally for around $175 round trip!

http://ronvoytotherally.eventbrite.com/


Quote:
Rally for the Republic Travel Committee

Customer Service (316) 519-4133 anytime or (316) 992-7834 after 6pm

For Rally Transportation and Lodging information, please visit:

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/1881

http://liberty4us.org Travel Chat - Tuesday and Thursdays, 8pm CST  

Plus you get to meet other supporters along the way!

I helped create the new orleans route.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Video was added:  July 31, 2008
So Thursday

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Simply put, no.  As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.  The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP.  Even though I know and  like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.
> 
> They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right.  I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!
> 
> That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.
> 
> This notion of writing-in Ron, while good intentioned, just means a bunch of spoiled ballots that do nothing to undermine the scary idiots running the GOP.  They won't even get counted most places.  I would vote for Allan Keyes before I would do that.  I hope everyone thinks long and hard before making that decision.


You have a point there....however don't you think it's more important to help spread the liberty message than what the neo-cons think about us? They will continue to hit us with the "not real Republicans" line whether Barr or Baldwin speak at the event or not.

Want the liberty message to be heard by 50+ million Americans? Then it's time to help Barr or Baldwin get on the presidential debates. Don't forget that a lot of people first heard about Ron Paul and the liberty message thanks to Ron Paul's appearance at the Republican primary debates. Barr or Baldwin should be invited to speak at the Rally for the same reason that Ventura was invited. Baldwin was invited to speak at the Revolution March in Washington so why can't he or Barr speak at the Rally for the Republic?

----------


## KenInMontiMN

> You have a point there....however don't you think it's more important to help spread the liberty message than what the neo-cons think about us? They will continue to hit us with the "not real Republicans" line whether Barr or Baldwin speak at the event or not.
> 
> Want the liberty message to be heard by 50+ million Americans? Then it's time to help Barr or Baldwin get on the presidential debates. Don't forget that a lot of people first heard about Ron Paul and the liberty message thanks to Ron Paul's appearance at the Republican primary debates. Baldwin was invited to speak at the Revolution March in Washington so why can't he or Barr speak at the Rally for the Republic?


I'm inclined to agree with qh4, if Jesse Ventura's in than why not people like Barr/Baldwin? And I'm not saying Ventura shouldn't be in- would Jesse have still been sought if the coin had come up heads and he was running for US Senate independent? After all, there's going to be a packed house full of people examining the options outside the DemRep envelope in Nov, exposure to what such candidates have to say, in person, is a good thing.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You have a point there....however don't you think it's more important to help spread the liberty message than what the neo-cons think about us? They will continue to hit us with the "not real Republicans" line whether Barr or Baldwin speak at the event or not.
> 
> Want the liberty message to be heard by 50+ million Americans? Then it's time to help Barr or Baldwin get on the presidential debates. Don't forget that a lot of people first heard about Ron Paul and the liberty message thanks to Ron Paul's appearance at the Republican primary debates. Barr or Baldwin should be invited to speak at the Rally for the same reason that Ventura was invited. Baldwin was invited to speak at the Revolution March in Washington so why can't he or Barr speak at the Rally for the Republic?


well the problem is the lp/cp which were born out of the republican party ,they have no interest in  forming a coalition and being unified into one political force ,if they did they would of rejoined the republican party in the last 2yrs ,but they want to further their parties,instead of our american values. 

I predict if the 25% ron paul republicans and the lp/cp do not unite in the next 4 yrs under a unified platform and new brand name,then we will be where we are today,screwed!!!!!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Maybe they have a reason to now, speciallyblend.  Before, it was pretty lonely being a real conservative and seeing what was going on.   One thing this campaign has done, is bring a lot of us together.  And more than just the traditional conservatives.  A whole lot of people from different walks of life and different political leanings who all want to take their country back and reinstate the Constitution.

I agree with you that we need to pull together.  I'm hoping so very much that we will.

----------


## Don

> so... have those mailers gone out yet? 
> and if so, is the pdf anywhere?


Mailers have gone to print and will hit mailboxes first of the week. Once that happens, the .pdf will be made available.

The overprint stock plus 10,000 is available to ship to Minnesota.

----------


## Don

> Ugh, when will there be new annoucements about musicians and/or speakers. Since Monday i have been fretting every second i am awake. I must know! ><
> 
> Today?, Thursday?, Friday?


Tick, Tock. Tick, Tock...

----------


## Don

> What was the yes part of this?


The second part.

----------


## Don

> Video was added:  July 31, 2008
> So Thursday


Hahahahaha! I wish you guys could see what goes on behind the scenes.

----------


## eok321

> The second part.


Ha Ha V.funny. Re-read ur previous post and understood it better

But come on us children get v.excited at christmas.

So the announcement will be early tomorrow to take advantage of the news coverage correct?

----------


## Don

> I'm inclined to agree with qh4, if Jesse Ventura's in than why not people like Barr/Baldwin? And I'm not saying Ventura shouldn't be in- would Jesse have still been sought if the coin had come up heads and he was running for US Senate independent? After all, there's going to be a packed house full of people examining the options outside the DemRep envelope in Nov, exposure to what such candidates have to say, in person, is a good thing.


Simple...Jesse isn't running for anything.  The LP and CP will be involved, just not on center stage.  I respect those that disagree with that, but it is part of larger strategic objectives. We're not cutting off our nose to spite our face.  Winning at politics requires patience, discipline, and a watchful eye on both strategic and tactical goals.  "Throwing the kitchen sink" at every event, beating our opponents and potential friends over the head with a mallet does not advance our ends.  Patience and discipline.

----------


## Don

> Ha Ha V.funny. Re-read ur previous post and understood it better
> 
> But come on us children get v.excited at christmas.
> 
> So the announcement will be early tomorrow to take advantage of the news coverage correct?


You guys are killing me.

----------


## eok321

> You guys are killing me.


 Chill Don.. we all appreciate what your doin

----------


## Don

> Chill Don.. we all appreciate what your doin


Nothin, but love. Besides, I'm too stoked that I get to hang out with Aimee Allen to let anything get me down.

----------


## The Lantern

> .


Don.

Will Dino Rossi be attending?

----------


## Don

> Don.
> 
> Will Dino Rossi be attending?


As yet unknown.  I actually interviewed for his staff last May. He didn't hire me, but I'm still going to vote for him.   I strongly urge my fellow Washingtonians to do the same. Siting helplessly by as the Democrats stole the last one was painful, and payback is due.

----------


## Don

I am happy to report that both the auto-dial calls and the mailer have gone out.  As soon as I have confirmation of the mailer hitting mailboxes, I will post the .pdf on the downloads section of the rally site. I am also waiting for the .wav file of the auto-dial call and will post it as well.

----------


## AcidReign

Hello Don.  I'd like to encourage you guys to consider a speaking slot for Adam Kokesh.  I was unable to go to the march, but I will be at the rally.  I'd really love to see this guy speak at the rally.  His speech really stood out while I was listening to the speeches from the march.  I think it could really pump up the crowd.

----------


## acroso

It would be awesome if RATM played at the convention. lol

----------


## constituent

> Simple...Jesse isn't running for anything.  The LP and CP will be involved, just not on center stage.  I respect those that disagree with that, but it is part of larger strategic objectives. We're not cutting off our nose to spite our face.  Winning at politics requires patience, discipline, and a watchful eye on both strategic and tactical goals.  "Throwing the kitchen sink" at every event, beating our opponents and potential friends over the head with a mallet does not advance our ends.  Patience and discipline.


interesting.  i agree w/ the decision as well.

----------


## Don

> Hello Don.  I'd like to encourage you guys to consider a speaking slot for Adam Kokesh.  I was unable to go to the march, but I will be at the rally.  I'd really love to see this guy speak at the rally.  His speech really stood out while I was listening to the speeches from the march.  I think it could really pump up the crowd.


Adam is awesome.  So are the guys that will be speaking. Unfortunately, we have limited time slots and had to make tough calculations about messaging and time allocation. I can think of dozens of folks who would be great including the ones that have been invited.

----------


## torchbearer

best thread ever.

has anyone ever created a password protected media forum before?

What i mean- (through your media links) when someone has been validated a member of the media, like a confirmed reporter for ABC in MN, they are given a login to a cfl site based forum where they can make inquiries?
it would also server as a knowledge base.. as in, a reporter who wants to know if dr. paul will be available on a certain date, they can just view the forum and find out.
maybe its too web 2.0?

just throwing an idea out there.

----------


## Badger Paul

Has their been any decision made on an appearance Ron Paul at the Minnesota State Fair?

----------


## Don

> Has their been any decision made on an appearance Ron Paul at the Minnesota State Fair?


Yea, it's not going to happen.  Dr. Paul will be coming in on Sunday evening and we have a really full schedule for him while he is on the ground.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> best thread ever.
> 
> has anyone ever created a password protected media forum before?
> 
> What i mean- (through your media links) when someone has been validated a member of the media, like a confirmed reporter for ABC in MN, they are given a login to a cfl site based forum where they can make inquiries?
> it would also server as a knowledge base.. as in, a reporter who wants to know if dr. paul will be available on a certain date, they can just view the forum and find out.
> maybe its too web 2.0?
> 
> just throwing an idea out there.


That would be very easy to do.  You just put up any old forum software, like http://www.simplemachines.org/ or whatever, make the whole forum private, and make registration invite only.

Getting reporters to use it would be the biggest hurdle.  They are already spoon-fed more information than they can handle, so it's rare that they'd actually go out and search for info, let alone log into a forum.

----------


## gilliganscorner

> That would be very easy to do.  You just put up any old forum software, like http://www.simplemachines.org/ or whatever, make the whole forum private, and make registration invite only.
> 
> Getting reporters to use it would be the biggest hurdle.  They are already spoon-fed more information than they can handle, so it's rare that they'd actually go out and search for info, let alone log into a forum.


Love your comment.  Tis true.  Reporters?  Can you think of a dumber breed? Bring the audience to the advertisor....that's it.  Press Conferences are a way for the government and corporations to control the news that is printed.

MSM journalism...isn't.

----------


## me3

Don, still no banners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please, please tell me that all of the R4R will be professionally recorded.  I don't know if you guys realize what a huge deal Dr. Paul's video presence was in the PC.  It's tragic that there is not professional footage from the March, please don't make the same mistake with the R4R.

----------


## IPSecure

St. Paul Will Provide Soap Box for RNC protesters
Posted August 7th, 2008 by Michael Nystrom

The city is providing a stage and a sound system right downtown near the Xcel center.

    The stage will be available from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. Sept. 1-4, and reservations will be accepted from today until Aug. 11. Each person or organization will get 50 minutes of stage time. 

Daily Paul: Link


Will Dr. Paul be speaking for 50+ minutes?

Campaign For Liberty Introduces Dr. Paul...
Ron Paul Forums: We yield our time to Dr. Paul...
Daily Paul: We yield our time to Dr. Paul...
We The People Radio Network: We yield our time to Dr. Paul...
etc..., etc..., etc...

----------


## Don

> Don, still no banners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please, please tell me that all of the R4R will be professionally recorded.  I don't know if you guys realize what a huge deal Dr. Paul's video presence was in the PC.  It's tragic that there is not professional footage from the March, please don't make the same mistake with the R4R.


Your pain is my pain. The new guy didn't know that this was a priority until last night.  They will be here very soon.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> St. Paul Will Provide Soap Box for RNC protesters
> Posted August 7th, 2008 by Michael Nystrom
> 
> The city is providing a stage and a sound system right downtown near the Xcel center.
> 
>     The stage will be available from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. Sept. 1-4, and reservations will be accepted from today until Aug. 11. Each person or organization will get 50 minutes of stage time. 
> 
> Daily Paul: Link
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hadn't heard about that.  More info here: http://www.stpaul.gov/index.asp?NID=2727

----------


## tribute_13

I've heard rumors about Rage Against the Machine, Tom Morrelo, Rush or the Foo Foo Fighters headlining the event. The Foo Foo Fighters are a definite no-no because they stated that they don't want anything to do with libertarian beliefs.

Oddly enough, RATM will be playing the day after the rally. Any relation? Either way do you think it would boost ticket sales? Joe buys a ticket for RATM and notices a political rally the day before that also hates the two-party system. They might as well get a ticket for that too since its cheap. If this is the case, do you think it would attract the wrong crowd? Or is this an opportunity for Tom Morrello the guitarist for RATM to show up and play? He is already making a couple of solo stops beforehand to play at Union Meetings. 

I've heard about Rush possibly playing but I haven't found any credibility to this at all.

Any hints? If you've already given any I must of overlooked it in the 30+ pages of posts! lol

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I've heard rumors about Rage Against the Machine, Tom Morrelo, Rush or the Foo Foo Fighters headlining the event. The Foo Foo Fighters are a definite no-no because they stated that they don't want anything to do with libertarian beliefs.
> 
> Oddly enough, RATM will be playing the day after the rally. Any relation? Either way do you think it would boost ticket sales? Joe buys a ticket for RATM and notices a political rally the day before that also hates the two-party system. They might as well get a ticket for that too since its cheap. If this is the case, do you think it would attract the wrong crowd? Or is this an opportunity for Tom Morrello the guitarist for RATM to show up and play? He is already making a couple of solo stops beforehand to play at Union Meetings. 
> 
> I've heard about Rush possibly playing but I haven't found any credibility to this at all.
> 
> Any hints? If you've already given any I must of overlooked it in the 30+ pages of posts! lol


I know Don said no to Rush (they're Canadian, and shouldn't be involved in a US political movement just on general principle).  I think he also said no to RATM.  I haven't heard anything on the Foo Fighters, but I'd guess that's a no as well.

Keep in mind this is being put together as a Republican/conservative/family values event.  As fun as some heavier music guests would be, they don't want to scare anybody away.  I'm still hoping for some classic rock... really hoping for Tom Petty.

----------


## tribute_13

> I know Don said no to Rush (they're Canadian, and shouldn't be involved in a US political movement just on general principle).  I think he also said no to RATM.  I haven't heard anything on the Foo Fighters, but I'd guess that's a no as well.
> 
> Keep in mind this is being put together as a Republican/conservative/family values event.  As fun as some heavier music guests would be, they don't want to scare anybody away.  I'm still hoping for some classic rock... really hoping for Tom Petty.


I would love it if Tom Petty showed up. I already thought about it being a family friendly event.

----------


## Don

> I've heard rumors about Rage Against the Machine, Tom Morrelo, Rush or the Foo Foo Fighters headlining the event. The Foo Foo Fighters are a definite no-no because they stated that they don't want anything to do with libertarian beliefs.
> 
> Oddly enough, RATM will be playing the day after the rally. Any relation? Either way do you think it would boost ticket sales? Joe buys a ticket for RATM and notices a political rally the day before that also hates the two-party system. They might as well get a ticket for that too since its cheap. If this is the case, do you think it would attract the wrong crowd? Or is this an opportunity for Tom Morrello the guitarist for RATM to show up and play? He is already making a couple of solo stops beforehand to play at Union Meetings. 
> 
> I've heard about Rush possibly playing but I haven't found any credibility to this at all.
> 
> Any hints? If you've already given any I must of overlooked it in the 30+ pages of posts! lol


Any hints I've given have been so vague and esoteric that no one would glean much from them. Rush would be sweet, but they aren't Americans. Yea it shouldn't matter, but it does. RATM isn't family-friendly, but a lot of their fans are receptive to our message. Foo Fighters were considered briefly, very briefly.

----------


## Don

> I know Don said no to Rush (they're Canadian, and shouldn't be involved in a US political movement just on general principle).  I think he also said no to RATM.  I haven't heard anything on the Foo Fighters, but I'd guess that's a no as well.
> 
> Keep in mind this is being put together as a Republican/conservative/family values event.  As fun as some heavier music guests would be, they don't want to scare anybody away.  I'm still hoping for some classic rock... really hoping for Tom Petty.


Man, I wish we had Petty.  In my perfect world it would be Jane's Addiction.  "The gang, and the government, no difference." - from the song 1% on the self-titled.  

But yea, family-focused is the order of the day.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Any hints I've given have been so vague and esoteric that no one would glean much from them.


Yeah, and it's driving me nuts.  Hopefully it's having that effect on the press too.

----------


## tribute_13

When will the headliners be released? I mean, I think the amount of RP's planning on going have purchased tickets. It they haven't yet, then they are definitely holding up ticket sales. As soon as those names get released I have a feeling that the tickets will sell out which makes holding off a good idea and giving all the RP's a chance to get tickets before there are none left. But the rally is on less than a month. I think we're pushing the timeframe a little close. People need time to plan these trips out.  Are you expecting a majority of people who buy tickets based on the musical entertainment to be local?

Oh btw, my case worker told me that I don't need a chaperon to go, she even paid my Ronvoy ticket. I'll be traveling with a few RPF members, see ya there! Hope's the event of the century!

----------


## Don

> When will the headliners be released? I mean, I think the amount of RP's planning on going have purchased tickets. It they haven't yet, then they are definitely holding up ticket sales. As soon as those names get released I have a feeling that the tickets will sell out which makes holding off a good idea and giving all the RP's a chance to get tickets before there are none left. But the rally is on less than a month. I think we're pushing the timeframe a little close. People need time to plan these trips out.  Are you expecting a majority of people who buy tickets based on the musical entertainment to be local?
> 
> Oh btw, my case worker told me that I don't need a chaperon to go, she even paid my Ronvoy ticket. I'll be traveling with a few RPF members, see ya there! Hope's the event of the century!


Yes, once the headliner is released, the local fan base will snatch up tickets.  The mailing will hit early next week and a series of emails and calls have already begun going out. We want to give our people first preference to fill the Target Center. That is why we have put a focus on Ronvoys, hotels, etc in the last couple of days on the web sites.  We want deciding to participate to be an easy decision.

Oh, and congratulations on finding a way to go!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Man, I wish we had Petty.  In my perfect world it would be Jane's Addiction.  "The gang, and the government, no difference." - from the song 1% on the self-titled.  
> 
> But yea, family-focused is the order of the day.


Aww... no Petty?  You're breaking my heart. 

Jane's Addiction is one band that I never saw live and really wish I did.  I heard they may be touring again soon, so I guess there's still a chance.

----------


## Austin

How is the seating going to be arranged? We will have sit in the seats assigned by our tickets? I apologize if you've already answered this question, but I checked a couple pages after I first mentioned, and I didn't see any more details.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> When will the headliners be released? I mean, I think the amount of RP's planning on going have purchased tickets. It they haven't yet, then they are definitely holding up ticket sales. As soon as those names get released I have a feeling that the tickets will sell out which makes holding off a good idea and giving all the RP's a chance to get tickets before there are none left. But the rally is on less than a month. I think we're pushing the timeframe a little close. People need time to plan these trips out.  Are you expecting a majority of people who buy tickets based on the musical entertainment to be local?
> 
> Oh btw, my case worker told me that I don't need a chaperon to go, she even paid my Ronvoy ticket. I'll be traveling with a few RPF members, see ya there! Hope's the event of the century!


The only reason it hasn't sold out already is that most local people don't know about it yet.  It hasn't received too much local press.  Consider this: Jesse Ventura sold out the Target Center for his governor inauguration with Jonny Lang and Warren Zevon as musical guests.  Anybody waiting to buy tickets because they don't want to pay Ticketmaster fees is going to end up paying much higher fees to scalpers.  There's just no way this isn't going to sell out once it gets a little more local press.

Another thing, on the fees, is to think of it this way...  It's $17.76 per ticket, and I don't know if all of that goes to CFL, but lets say it does.  15,000 seats at $17.76 a ticket = $266,400.  I heard somewhere that it cost $250,000 just to rent the Target Center, so ticket sales just barely cover that.  Jesse Benton said that this whole thing cost over $1 million.  The ticket price is an AWESOME deal, even with the Ticketmaster fees.

Glad to here you got things sorted out, and you're going to make it to the Rally.  I think the Rally for the Republic will be to our movement what the Monterey Pop Festival was to the hippie movement... not quite Woodstock, but the beginning of something huge, and we'll have an event the size of Woodstock within a couple years.

ps- Don, do NOT let Jesse Ventura sing at the Rally.  He sang along with "Werewolves of London" at his inauguration, and it was absolutely horrible.  Worse than that, it was played over and over by the media, and that was the start of the media hounding him.  My favorite thing Jesse ever did as gov was to make all the press people wear "Media Jackal" badges, and he refused to speak to any reporter that wasn't wearing one.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Don, I noticed on the Rally schedule that the big donor dinner is from 5-6:30 on the day of the Rally.  Does this mean that there is a 1.5 hour break in the Rally, and if so, do us non big donors get to leave the Target Center to go get something to eat that isn't concessions at a reasonable price?

----------


## Don

> Don, I noticed on the Rally schedule that the big donor dinner is from 5-6:30 on the day of the Rally.  Does this mean that there is a 1.5 hour break in the Rally, and if so, do us non big donors get to leave the Target Center to go get something to eat that isn't concessions at a reasonable price?


Yes. There will be a 90 minute break in between the afternoon and evening programs.  As long as you hold on to your ticket and have it scanned each time that you come and go, you will be able to do so throughout the day.  However, I would grab a quick bite so that you will have time to visit all of our sponsor's booths!

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

Concert Ticket prices alone are 50 dollar and up..I would say 17.76 is a great deal.  tones

----------


## Don

> How is the seating going to be arranged?


In rows.




> We will have sit in the seats assigned by our tickets?


You don't have to, but 10 hours is a long time to stand. 

Yes, the seating is assigned.  However, there will be an opportunity for a lucky few to be "in the pit." More details on this to come.

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## Swearengen

Well, $#@! happens and I can understand that Don would love to tell us more if he could.  I'm quite sure it will be worth our wait.  And thank you Don for taking all your valuable time to answer our questions.  It is very nice to have a liason to the official campaign.

I was sooo hoping for Neil Young, but found out he's Canadian and never got US citizenship.  So, it can't be him I suppose.

So, Barry Manilow, Pat Boone or Lawrence Welk, will have to do.  Wait!  Welk is dead isn't he?  Oh yea.... they dig him up for his regualr Sunday night shows and re-bury him each Monday.  Kind of like Joan Rivers, minus the botox!  John Mellencamp would be nice but he's an Obama guy, as is Springsteen.  Tom Petty was "too big", so that rules out McCartney, Elton John, Madonna ...etc...etc....  Soooo....  Manilow, Bette Midler, who knows.  Tired of guessing, and useless to do so.  Might as well wait.  I just hope it isn't another country star.  But they've got Jesse V, so all is well.

Thanks again Don!

----------


## Bill M DC

> Adam is awesome.  So are the guys that will be speaking. Unfortunately, we have limited time slots and had to make tough calculations about messaging and time allocation. I can think of dozens of folks who would be great including the ones that have been invited.


So those " tough calculations" about messaging refer to reaching out to republicans which you don't trust Adam to accomplish.

I'm fully confident that Adam can tailor his message to not only reach out to republicans but also fire up the more libertarian minded in our ranks.

Don't cheat the movement for the sake of partisan codling.

----------


## RickyJ

> In rows.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to, but 10 hours is a long time to stand. 
> 
> Yes, the seating is assigned.  However, there will be an opportunity for a lucky few to be "in the pit." More details on this to come.


Will this be a drawing, or some sort of contest?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Will this be a drawing, or some sort of contest?


They just launched a design contest:
http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog/?p=337

I'm guessing this is what he was referring to.

----------


## Don

> They just launched a design contest:
> http://www.campaignforliberty.com/blog/?p=337
> 
> I'm guessing this is what he was referring to.


Nope. Separate things.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Nope. Separate things.


Cool.  Looking forward to more to come.

----------


## pacelli

Just wondering if there are any contingencies if Carol's condition prevents Ron from attending?

----------


## hopeforamerica

> Just wondering if there are any contingencies if Carol's condition prevents Ron from attending?


  Don't even think that way!  Positive thoughts needed at this time only.   
(but I don't blame you for your worries).

----------


## Lucille

> Hey Everybody!  As I am sure you know by now, rallyfortherepublic.com is live and open for business, Dr. Paul has sent out a very inspiring e-mail, and the ink is drying on the contracts for the artists and venues for August 31st to September 2nd.  
> 
> I figured you all might have some questions.  Your input is so valuable.  It helps us focus on areas that we need to improve and issues that we need to resolve or communicate more effectively on, so fire away!


Don, there's a blog post on _reason_ today and Weigel and another commenter made an excellent point:




> I asked if Barr would attend the Ron Paul counter-convention at Minneapolis (he won't, as no third party presidential candidate is invited)...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


I know it's late in the game, but is it too late to do what they suggest?

----------


## JS4Pat

> Imagine the media spectacle of a Ron Paul / Ralph Nader / Bob Barr / Jesse Ventura / Penn Jillette / Russell Means / Howard Stern / Ed Thompson / etc. etc. stick-it-to-the-man festival.


Don - 

I think this should be seriously considered.

It's about the Country and The People not JUST the Party.

If Nader and Barr could be asked to speak on certain issues that the C4L is promoting and not their candidacies per say - I think that would be an excellent opportunity. 

Ralph Nader is planning an event in Minnesota the week of the convention!
I just received this e-mail from the Ralph Nader Campaign...
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=150255

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I know it's late in the game, but is it too late to do what they suggest?


Invite Barr?  I'd like that.

Team up with Nader and make this a Paul-Nader rally?  Hell no.

----------


## Brian Defferding

I really, really hope they invite Bob Barr.  This really would be a perfect opportunity for both him and Campaign for Liberty.

Make it happen guys!

----------


## votefreedomfirst

Don already addressed the third party candidate issue earlier in the thread:




> Originally Posted by mrchubbs  
> Are there any plans to have any of the third party/independent Presidential candidates speak at the rally???
> 
> Baldwin and/or Barr?





> Simply put, no. As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots. The Tuesday event is all about beginning the process of building a new governing coalition within the RP. Even though I know and like Bob and Chuck a great deal, as does Ron, having them on stage would really step on our messaging and throw the Party hacks a lot of ammo to discredit us with.
> 
> They already use the "not real Republicans" line when they want to hit us, no reason to prove them right. I'm a life-long Republican and dammit, I want my party back!
> 
> That said, I hope every conservative, Republican, libertarian, paleo, anarchist and constitutionalist votes for one of those guys because it strengthens our case on November 6th and further discredits the Neo-Con establishment.

----------


## svf

> As stated in the mission statement, this event is about calling the Republican Party back to its roots.


Why Jesse Ventura as a headlining speaker, then?  As far as I know he's never been affiliated with the GOP and doesn't seem likely to do so in the future.....?  If anything, he's known as one of the most successful "third-party" candidates in recent American history.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Why Jesse Ventura as a headlining speaker, then?  As far as I know he's never been affiliated with the GOP and doesn't seem likely to do so in the future.....?  If anything, he's known as one of the most successful "third-party" candidates in recent American history.


This question was also answered in this thread.
"Because he is not running for anything."

----------


## rajibo

> Why Jesse Ventura as a headlining speaker, then?  As far as I know he's never been affiliated with the GOP and doesn't seem likely to do so in the future.....?  If anything, he's known as one of the most successful "third-party" candidates in recent American history.


Also, why does the CFL claim to be non-partisan if the goal is to reform the Republican Party?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Reforming the republican party is the best way to go.

Though I'll still be voting for Barr in November.  I wish I didn't have to.  It'd been nice if the republican party nominated someone worth a crap instead of Dole II (aka John McCain).

----------


## MRoCkEd

Don,

Will the "big announcement" be made soon if at all?

----------


## Don

> Don,
> 
> Will the "big announcement" be made soon if at all?


Someday, I am going to be free to tell you guys what has been going on behind the scenes.  There will be a moment of clarity and then we all will laugh in our shared understanding.

----------


## Jean

Don, Any idea when someday might be?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Someday, I am going to be free to tell you guys what has been going on behind the scenes.  There will be a moment of clarity and then we all will laugh in our shared understanding.


I hope so Don ,just these factions better unite soon or i fear the future,if mccain wins this election,then i will have to reconsider my involvement in the republican party. If McCain wins this election they will finish of the movement within the republican party ,if mccain loses then we have the door wide open.

----------


## Mahkato

> Someday, I am going to be free to tell you guys what has been going on behind the scenes.  There will be a moment of clarity and then we all will laugh in our shared understanding.


Ghemminger alert! 

Seriously though, you guys surprised me with the CfL - I was totally expecting RP to stay in the race until September - so I'm looking forward to the moment of clarity!

My guess is that you got Bernanke to speak, and he will confess his love for Ron Paul and denounce the Federal Reserve.

----------


## Don

> I hope so Don ,just these factions better unite soon or i fear the future,if mccain wins this election,then i will have to reconsider my involvement in the republican party. If McCain wins this election they will finish of the movement within the republican party ,if mccain loses then we have the door wide open.


Whoa now! I was referring to the reason the "big announcement" has been delayed. Don't stake the fate or the republic or your own best interest on my flippant remark.

----------


## acptulsa

> Whoa now! I was referring to the reason the "big announcement" has been delayed. Don't stake the fate or the republic or your own best interest on my flippant remark.


Don't fret over our good friend speciallyblend.  He has a delicate constitution, and whenever he votes for a Republican he gets to feeling dirty and has to take a shower, so to speak.  The same thing many, many longtime Republicans are feeling, of course, never mind us longtime independents.  He's a little more sensitive to it that most, that's all.

Can't blame _him_.  Our squeaky clean Dr. Paul is a definite minority in the party...

----------


## me3

Unlike the lousy video from the March, is this going to be professionally recorded?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I hope so Don ,just these factions better unite soon or i fear the future,if mccain wins this election,then i will have to reconsider my involvement in the republican party. If McCain wins this election they will finish of the movement within the republican party ,if mccain loses then we have the door wide open.


No they won't, Kenny.  I don't think McCain will win, but either way, people will be fed up with them both in short order.  Because of the economy and amnesty, if nothing else.  McCain has a big fat "F" from Gun Owners of America.  There's not anything that ticks off Repubs more than a gun-grabber.   People will be looking for a solution.  We need to make sure we are educated enough in history and on the issues, not to mention in how to play the political game, so that we will be at the forefront leading them to liberty.

The reason for focusing on the Republican party is that they once had a history of being for limited government and individual liberty.  The party is also very weak right now.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Whoa now! I was referring to the reason the "big announcement" has been delayed. Don't stake the fate or the republic or your own best interest on my flippant remark.


but im commenting on the movement itself. I'm not staking it on what you are saying. I'm staking on reality on the ground and the republican party,if these factions do not open their eyes soon and make something big happen together,then i am saying if mccain wins then all this hope will be crushed forever in the republican party. The leaders to be in the lp/cp and the ron paul republicans better do something big after this election. If mccain wins the election, then this movement will be over in the republican party. If mccain loses then we republicans and the lp/cp better unite asap or  this will continue to be marginalized by the gop.   
The solution to me is very easy, give a great brand name,a new platform that we can all unite under. 
I am game to take the republican party back,but we are all fooling ourselves if we think we can if mccain wins.

The  reality is we better do something big and it has to include the lp/cp members as well as republicans and  liberty minded indys and dems....

I hope the best for our movement,but what's the back up plan. I'm glad you have faith in the republican party,but to be honest i do not,though im republican. I will continue to fight,but soon or later you have to put down a dead dog aka the republican party. hopefully we can save it,but we must have a plan if the gop continues down this dead path....

This Revolution is bigger then ron paul,cp and the lp...  maybe we can save the republican party?  if we can repair the brand name.

----------


## speciallyblend

> No they won't, Kenny.  I don't think McCain will win, but either way, people will be fed up with them both in short order.  Because of the economy and amnesty, if nothing else.  McCain has a big fat "F" from Gun Owners of America.  There's not anything that ticks off Repubs more than a gun-grabber.   People will be looking for a solution.  We need to make sure we are educated enough in history and on the issues, not to mention in how to play the political game, so that we will be at the forefront leading them to liberty.
> 
> The reason for focusing on the Republican party is that they once had a history of being for limited government and individual liberty.  The party is also very weak right now.


I'm just very concerned and worried. I totally agree about taking back the republican party,now if only ron paul and jesse ventura could take the leaders of the lp/cp into a back room and start knocking some heads around nicely of course  Ron Paul can be the good cop and jesse the bad cop and wake these activists up

As an activist here i have to spend more time explaining away the republican party,then i have to explain ron pauls platform, that is a huge problem and probably why most didn't join the republican party to help our movement...

----------


## LibertyEagle

I hear ya, Kenny.  

I don't give a flip about the Republican Party and I'd be all for establishing a new one.  The problem is that only the 2 major parties get in the debates and get any media coverage.  I think that's why we have the GOP in our sights.  That, plus it *used* to share our values.  At least the conservative wing did.

----------


## MRoCkEd

The neoconservatives managed to take over the party utilizing their "project for the new american century" think tank.

Now the true conservatives need to take it back utilizing our "campaign for liberty" think tank.

----------


## PatriotOne

> There's not anything that ticks off Repubs more than a gun-grabber.


Well actually I'm a little more pissed off about that whole 9/11 false flag thing than the gun grabbing thing

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I guarantee you the neoconservatives..at the beginning , were shrewd, sly and sneaky...and never revealed their true agenda.  I bet they played the game and schmoozed and gained the confidence of the old guard...they got into important positions and moved in for the kill.  I am not good at that sort of thing...I'm an honest person.  I can't go into the republican party and pretend to like mccain and the neocons...then vote seceretly for someone else. I shoot straight from the hip and they would run me out on a rail. It galls me to think I would have to pretend to like the current GOP.  Tones

----------


## JS4Pat

> I am not good at that sort of thing...I'm an honest person.  I can't go into the republican party and pretend to like mccain and the neocons...then vote seceretly for someone else. I shoot straight from the hip and they would run me out on a rail.


You and Me both - honesty seems to be a CURSE in politics. 

Right now my posts on this forum have been collected and are going to be used to disqualify me should I win Republican State Committeeman. (Not joking)

----------


## torchbearer

> You and Me both - honesty seems to be a CURSE in politics. 
> 
> Right now my posts on this forum have been collected and are going to be used to disqualify me should I win Republican State Committeeman. (Not joking)


The KGB would be jealous of such initiative.
Your GOP leaders have fallen to the dark side.

----------


## eok321

Don,

Any further updates on carols condition?
Its been a couple of days since the CFL press release.

Cheers

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Don,
> 
> Any further updates on carols condition?
> Its been a couple of days since the CFL press release.
> 
> Cheers


I've heard that things continue to improve.  

(I'm not Don, but I play one on tv.)

----------


## Don

Thought you guys would like to know that it is going to be a big week for the C4L.  Look for things to get rolling in the morning with a big announcement.  Be sure to check your email.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

> Thought you guys would like to know that it is going to be a big week for the C4L.  Look for things to get rolling in the morning with a big announcement.  Be sure to check your email.


Thanks for the update Don.  Looking forward to it

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Thought you guys would like to know that it is going to be a big week for the C4L.  Look for things to get rolling in the morning with a big announcement.  Be sure to check your email.


Hopefuly before I have to go to my new job. looking forward to some news.

----------


## eok321

Excellent stuff Don cheers, man ye kept us waiting!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Thought you guys would like to know that it is going to be a big week for the C4L.  Look for things to get rolling in the morning with a big announcement.  Be sure to check your email.


Woot woot!  'bout time.  

Should we also be watching for some Ron Paul interviews this week?  I can completely respect Ron if he stays by Carol's side through her recovery (and I'm still praying for a speedy rehabilitation), but I'm really itching to hear Ron Paul talk about Russia and Georgia.

----------


## speciallyblend

hey don , i will give you the ronstock info soon ,in the next 48 hrs ok i promise

also i just launched www.lettertogop.com thru a major press service, give mccain a wake up call i hope

----------


## Brian Defferding

Paul is going to be Obama's running mate, isn't he?

  Kidding.

----------


## Mahkato

> Someday, I am going to be free to tell you guys what has been going on behind the scenes.  There will be a moment of clarity and then we all will laugh in our shared understanding.


Somehow I don't think Sara Evans is who Don is talking about when he says this.

----------


## JS4Pat

Will there be no Rock and Roll music guest?

----------


## luaPnoR

Who is she? I hope this isn't the "BIG SURPRISE". I didn't not have a moment of clarity at all. I better go look her up since I've never heard of her.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Hey Don,

Can you respond to this concern?:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=150972

and
*"Two internationally renowned musicians will headline the musical portion of the show."*
Does this mean there will be another one besides Sara Evans?

----------


## eok321

Don,

this question was asked over at daily paul and i think its a great idea.




*Does anybody know where the thread is for Don Rasmussen. I have a question for him. I want to know if they will play some youtube videos( Maybe a YouTube segment) during the rally from supporters and snip its from the debate. I just watched a few of them and my heart started pounding and I was so moved to tears but also angry that our wonderful candidate was marginalized. Ron Paul is such an inspiration. I think the videos would inspire many of us especially those who may have never saw them to keep fighting.
Someone please help me find he thread.*


If you had video's of ron pauls classic debate answers in between each speaker it would be cool.

For instance

The rudy exchange

The fox one when he's asked if he's in the wrong party..

Slapping romney down for asking his lawyers about approval from congress

The look he gave mccain when mccain compared him to hitler

And the question that he asked  mccain and mccain blabbered out all his pals names.

Theres endless amounts of classic stuff that could be used.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Don,
> 
> this question was asked over at daily paul and i think its a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anybody know where the thread is for Don Rasmussen. I have a question for him. I want to know if they will play some youtube videos( Maybe a YouTube segment) during the rally from supporters and snip its from the debate. I just watched a few of them and my heart started pounding and I was so moved to tears but also angry that our wonderful candidate was marginalized. Ron Paul is such an inspiration. I think the videos would inspire many of us especially those who may have never saw them to keep fighting.
> Someone please help me find he thread.*
> ...


Would be a good way to introduce him like they have done at some other rallies - but it would have to be a really professional one highlighting all of the truly best moments of the campaign.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Don,
> 
> this question was asked over at daily paul and i think its a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anybody know where the thread is for Don Rasmussen. I have a question for him. I want to know if they will play some youtube videos( Maybe a YouTube segment) during the rally from supporters and snip its from the debate. I just watched a few of them and my heart started pounding and I was so moved to tears but also angry that our wonderful candidate was marginalized. Ron Paul is such an inspiration. I think the videos would inspire many of us especially those who may have never saw them to keep fighting.
> Someone please help me find he thread.*
> ...


+1776

This would be wonderful.

----------


## Mahkato

Don, could you get the downloadable Rally for the Republic poster updated to include Sara Evans?

Also, could you provide a similar poster specifically for the Ron Paul Nation Celebration? I'd like to post it at area colleges. Highlight the fact that it's a FREE event, please.

----------


## KenInMontiMN

It would be nice if it were a 2-panel poster giving both events a separate panel, updated, and available by midweek at the latest, if that can be done.

----------


## Mahkato

> It would be nice if it were a 2-panel poster giving both events a separate panel, updated, and available by midweek at the latest, if that can be done.


Agreed. The RPNC on Monday evening would probably draw a good number of college kids looking for a free show, if we had a cool poster to put up at area colleges.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Bump for Don's response to questions starting at post #427.

----------

